# Thoughts and/or changes



## Why_Me (Jan 29, 2021)

I was going to do a build this month and now it's looking like an April or even a May build due to the video card shortage.  I haven't gamed in years but I came across a youtube video of a game called CoD Warzone and that game looked like a blast.

Windows 10 Home 64 Bit USB $120

https://www.newegg.com/black-corsair-carbide-series-175r-atx-mid-tower/p/N82E16811139141
CORSAIR Carbide Series 175R RGB Tempered Glass Mid-Tower ATX Gaming Case, Black $67.75

https://www.newegg.com/seasonic-core-series-core-gm-550-550w/p/N82E16817151243
Seasonic CORE GM-550, 550W 80+ Gold, Semi-Modular, Fan Control in Silent and Cooling Mode $79.99

https://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Z590 Pro4/index.asp
ASRock Z590 Pro4 $150 - $160 if I had to guess.

https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i5-10400f-core-i5-10th-gen/p/N82E16819118132
Intel Core i5-10400F $164.99

https://www.newegg.com/cooler-master-hyper-212-black-edition-rr-212s-20pk-r1/p/N82E16835103278
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Black Edition CPU Air Cooler $39.99

https://www.newegg.com/ballistix-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820164176
Crucial Ballistix 3200 MHz DDR4 DRAM Desktop Memory Kit 16GB (8GBx2) CL16 BL2K8G32C16U4B $76.99

https://www.newegg.com/mushkin-enhanced-raw-series-1tb/p/N82E16820226908
Mushkin Enhanced RAW Series 2.5" 1TB SATA III 3D TLC Internal SSD MKNSSDRW1TB $81.99

https://www.amazon.com/Intel-Wi-Fi-Gig-Desktop-AX200-NGWG-NV/dp/B085M7VPDP
Intel Wi-Fi 6 (Gig+) Desktop Kit, AX200, 2230, 2x2 AX+BT, vPro $24.99

https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/graphics-cards/30-series/rtx-3060-3060ti/
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 $329.00 _(RTX 3060 Coming Late February)_






						Amazon.com: Pixio PX248 Prime 24 inch 144Hz IPS 1ms FHD 1080p AMD Radeon FreeSync Esports IPS Gaming Monitor: Computers & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: Pixio PX248 Prime 24 inch 144Hz IPS 1ms FHD 1080p AMD Radeon FreeSync Esports IPS Gaming Monitor: Computers & Accessories



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Toothless (Jan 29, 2021)

Gray market window keys will save you $100.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 29, 2021)

Put that $100 into a better psu.

750w modular gold if you can. 

Seasonic focus+/Prime GX/PX/TX are the ones to go for.


----------



## Why_Me (Jan 29, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Put that $100 into a better psu.
> 
> 750w modular gold if you can.
> 
> Seasonic focus+/Prime GX/PX/TX are the ones to go for.


That's a Seasonic semi modular 80+ gold in the OP.  Nvidia recommends a 550w psu for the 3060 and a 600w psu for the 3060 Ti (system included).


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jan 29, 2021)

Also, if I may chime in here? If you need wi-fi, either get a board that comes with it (antenna, etc.) or buy a PCIe x1 card. I can tell you this from experience, that Intel wi-fi kit blows. Short of having to super glue the microscopic pins to the card itself, you can't go two seconds without the damn things popping out of the connector points on the card. That, and the wires for the antenna ports are stupid thin (flimsy garbage). After fighting with the wires (see above) for 20 minutes, I packed the damn thing up and sent it back to Amazon. Ended up exchanging it for a PCIe x1 wifi card from TPLink and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Why_Me (Jan 29, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Also, if I may chime in here? If you need wi-fi, either get a board that comes with it (antenna, etc.) or buy a PCIe x1 card. I can tell you this from experience, that Intel wi-fi kit blows. Short of having to super glue the microscopic pins to the card itself, you can't go two seconds without the damn things popping out of the connector points on the card. That, and the wires for the antenna ports are stupid thin (flimsy garbage). After fighting with the wires (see above) for 20 minutes, I packed the damn thing up and sent it back to Amazon. Ended up exchanging it for a PCIe x1 wifi card from TPLink and couldn't be happier with it.


Something like this then?  btw thanks for the heads up.

https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Bluetooth-Ultra-Low-Archer-TX3000E/dp/B07ZV2CJL2/ref=sr_1_8 
TP-Link WiFi 6 AX3000 PCIe WiFi Card $49.99


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 29, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> That's a Seasonic semi modular 80+ gold in the OP.  Nvidia recommends a 550w psu for the 3060 and a 600w psu for the 3060 Ti (system included).


That's nice. And as everyone knows, people never update their GPUs. 

The point of a PC is modularity and an upgrade path. 

Buying a 550w PSU is anathema to that. 

A good quality 750w PSU will last 5-10 years of hardware upgrade cycles reliably.



Why_Me said:


> Something like this then?  btw thanks for the heads up.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Bluetooth-Ultra-Low-Archer-TX3000E/dp/B07ZV2CJL2/ref=sr_1_8
> TP-Link WiFi 6 AX3000 PCIe WiFi Card $49.99


Do not spend $50 on a wifi card. Spend $50 on a better motherboard which comes with wifi, and also lots of other improvements.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 29, 2021)

You better have a backup plan for GPU the likelihood of you getting a 3060 around MSRP are slim to none. The cards will likely last less than 5 seconds. Regardless of what Nvidia sets the price at expect AIB to cost 400 ish.

As you can see even though the MSRP for the 3060 ti is 399 there is nothing cheaper than 460....










						3060 ti | Newegg.com
					

Search Newegg.com for 3060 ti. Get fast shipping and top-rated customer service.




					www.newegg.com
				






This monitor is better for around the same money.


			https://www.amazon.com/AOC-24G2-Frameless-Adjustable-Guarantee/dp/B07WVN6CWT/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=24g2&qid=1611911957&s=electronics&sr=1-2


----------



## Why_Me (Jan 29, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> That's nice. And as everyone knows, people never update their GPUs.
> 
> The point of a PC is modularity and an upgrade path.
> 
> ...


tbh I haven't done any gaming in about 12 years.  I don't see myself going the 1440 rout anytime soon (I'm cheap).  That monitor in the OP will be my very first so called 'gaming monitor' and I'll be content if I average 100 fps with that CoD Warzone.  If the reviews suck for the 3060 then I'll size up to a 650w psu and a 3060 Ti.


----------



## qubit (Jan 29, 2021)

If you can wait until September-December, then Intel's Alder Lake will be a big performance jump. Also, it will feature DDR5, PCIe5 and be built on the 10nm process.

I've got this ancient 2700K (see specs) that I want to upgrade, but I think it's worth waiting.

Just my 2 cents, no absolute right or wrong here.


----------



## Why_Me (Jan 29, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> You better have a backup plan for GPU the likelihood of you getting a 3060 around MSRP are slim to none. The cards will likely last less than 5 seconds. Regardless of what Nvidia sets the price at expect AIB to cost 400 ish.
> 
> As you can see even though the MSRP for the 3060 ti is 399 there is nothing cheaper than 460....
> 
> ...


Bestbuy sticks to the MSRP for the FE cards and they have a decent system in order to keep the bots out .. but you're right about the pricing on the non FE cards .. those things go up in price every time I check .. which is about once a week for this past month. =/


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 29, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Bestbuy sticks to the MSRP for the FE cards and they have a decent system in order to keep the bots out .. but you're right about the pricing on the non FE cards .. those things go up in price every time I check .. which is about once a week for this past month. =/




I could be wrong but I don't think there will be an FE Variant of the 3060.... and all gpu got a price hike due to tariffs.


if you care about cooling performance whatsoever this is a much better case as well for less money.









						Phanteks Eclipse P400A Black Computer Case - Newegg.com
					

Buy Phanteks Eclipse P400A PH-EC400ATG_BK01 Black Steel / Tempered Glass ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## Why_Me (Jan 29, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> You better have a backup plan for GPU the likelihood of you getting a 3060 around MSRP are slim to none. The cards will likely last less than 5 seconds. Regardless of what Nvidia sets the price at expect AIB to cost 400 ish.
> 
> As you can see even though the MSRP for the 3060 ti is 399 there is nothing cheaper than 460....
> 
> ...


I like the stand on that monitor you linked.  The one I was looking at (in the OP) doesn't have height adjustment.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 29, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> tbh I haven't done any gaming in about 12 years.  I don't see myself going the 1440 rout anytime soon (I'm cheap).  That monitor in the OP will be my very first so called 'gaming monitor' and I'll be content if I average 100 fps with that CoD Warzone.  If the reviews suck for the 3060 then I'll size up to a 650w psu and a 3060 Ti.


Just because you don't want to upgrade now, doesn't mean it's a bad idea to not have the option in future.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 29, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> I like the stand on that monitor you linked.  The one I was looking at (in the OP) doesn't have height adjustment.



Yeah that is worth the extra 10 bucks alone imho but honestly its just a better monitor period....












I agree with @Toothless @dgianstefani ditch the 120 windows key and get yourself a 10 usd oem pro key and use the rest on the build. A solid 650w+ psu gives you much better piece of mind @Why_Me


----------



## Why_Me (Jan 29, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think there will be an FE Variant of the 3060.... and all gpu got a price hike due to tariffs.
> 
> 
> if you care about cooling performance whatsoever this is a much better case as well for less money.
> ...


Plus 100 for the fan speed controller on that case you linked.  



oxrufiioxo said:


> You better have a backup plan for GPU the likelihood of you getting a 3060 around MSRP are slim to none. The cards will likely last less than 5 seconds. Regardless of what Nvidia sets the price at expect AIB to cost 400 ish.
> 
> As you can see even though the MSRP for the 3060 ti is 399 there is nothing cheaper than 460....
> 
> ...


If those cards go for $400+ I'm thinking I'd be better off going with the 3060 Ti and a 650w psu.



qubit said:


> If you can wait until September-December, then Intel's Alder Lake will be a big performance jump. Also, it will feature DDR5, PCIe5 and be built on the 10nm process.
> 
> I've got this ancient 2700K (see specs) that I want to upgrade, but I think it's worth waiting.
> 
> Just my 2 cents, no absolute right or wrong here.


I might end up going that route if these RTX 30XX cards don't become available any time soon.  I live in Alaska and the only time I have for gaming is during the winter months due to my work schedule.  The first time in 12 years I decide to give PC gaming a shot and low and behold there's no video cards to be had.



Gmr_Chick said:


> Also, if I may chime in here? If you need wi-fi, either get a board that comes with it (antenna, etc.) or buy a PCIe x1 card. I can tell you this from experience, that Intel wi-fi kit blows. Short of having to super glue the microscopic pins to the card itself, you can't go two seconds without the damn things popping out of the connector points on the card. That, and the wires for the antenna ports are stupid thin (flimsy garbage). After fighting with the wires (see above) for 20 minutes, I packed the damn thing up and sent it back to Amazon. Ended up exchanging it for a PCIe x1 wifi card from TPLink and couldn't be happier with it.


Did you screw your wi fi card in?  After reading the Amazon reviews that kit doesn't always come with a screw (small laptop screw works) and because of that they had problems with the card wanting to pop out of the slot.

Both of these vids show them screwing that card in.


----------



## qubit (Jan 29, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> I might end up going that route if these RTX 30XX cards don't become available any time soon. I live in Alaska and the only time I have for gaming is during the winter months due to my work schedule. The first time in 12 years I decide to give PC gaming a shot and low and behold there's no video cards to be had.


lol that's irony writ large. Hope you manage to get your upgrade.


----------



## Why_Me (Jan 29, 2021)

Changes to that build in the OP and a big thanks to everyone for the help.  After reading a few reviews and watching those youtube vids I think I'm going to stick with that Intel wi fi 6 kit.  I have a few old laptops lying around that I can borrow a screw out of if that kit doesn't come with one.

https://www.newegg.com/black-phanteks-eclipse-p400a-atx-mid-tower/p/N82E16811854085
Phanteks Eclipse P400A PH-EC400ATG_BK01 Black Steel / Tempered Glass ATX Mid Tower Computer Case $69.99

https://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Z590 Pro4/index.asp
ASRock Z590 Pro4 $150 - $160 if I had to guess.

https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i5-10400f-core-i5-10th-gen/p/N82E16819118132
Intel Core i5-10400F $164.99

https://www.newegg.com/cooler-master-hyper-212-black-edition-rr-212s-20pk-r1/p/N82E16835103278
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Black Edition CPU Air Cooler $39.99

https://www.newegg.com/ballistix-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820164176
Crucial Ballistix 3200 MHz DDR4 DRAM Desktop Memory Kit 16GB (8GBx2) CL16 BL2K8G32C16U4B $76.99

https://www.newegg.com/mushkin-enhanced-raw-series-1tb/p/N82E16820226908
Mushkin Enhanced RAW Series 2.5" 1TB SATA III 3D TLC Internal SSD MKNSSDRW1TB $81.99

https://www.amazon.com/Intel-Wi-Fi-Gig-Desktop-AX200-NGWG-NV/dp/B085M7VPDP
Intel Wi-Fi 6 (Gig+) Desktop Kit, AX200, 2230, 2x2 AX+BT, vPro $24.99

https://www.amazon.com/AOC-24G2-Frameless-Adjustable-Guarantee/dp/B07WVN6CWT/ref=sr_1_2
AOC 24G2 24" Frameless Gaming IPS Monitor, FHD 1080P, 1ms 144Hz, Freesync, HDMI/DP/VGA, Height Adjustable $179.99 


If the RTX 3060 turns out to be a hose job .. either price wise and/or performance wise then I'll go with something like this with the psu & gpu.

https://www.newegg.com/seasonic-core-series-core-gm-650-650w/p/N82E16817151244
Seasonic CORE GM-650, 650W 80+ Gold, Semi-Modular, Fan Control in Silent and Cooling Mode $89.99

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nvidia...-card-steel-and-black/6439402.p?skuId=6439402
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti 8GB GDDR6 PCI Express 4.0 Graphics Card $399.99


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 29, 2021)

I would wait for reviews on that board... Asrocks budget z490 boards where the worse  in the general price range of 150-200 usd. I'm guessing after they were trashed they will improve the z590 boards but you never know.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 29, 2021)

Most of these changes are compromises between what you originally had and what we're actually suggesting.

Unless you believe you are better at interpreting reviews and such, it's a little unwise IMO to make compromise choices that people on this forum aren't directly recommending.

My advice, put a pcpartpicker list with manual prices, and we can show you what you can get for the same price.

Otherwise people will quickly lose interest in giving advice if you do not take it.


----------



## Why_Me (Jan 30, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I would wait for reviews on that board... Asrocks budget z490 boards where the worse  in the general price range of 150-200 usd. I'm guessing after they were trashed they will improve the z590 boards but you never know.


That's not good. =/

Any thoughts on this board?  It has the M.2 Key E slot for that intel wi fi 6 kit.  I'm thinking its going to go for somewhere around $220 if I had to guess.  More than what I was planning on spending for a board but if it doesn't suck its worth the extra cost imo.

https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z590 Extreme/index.us.asp 

https://www.anandtech.com/show/16347/the-intel-z590-overview/6 









						The Intel Z590 Motherboard Overview: 50+ Motherboards Detailed
					






					www.anandtech.com
				






dgianstefani said:


> Most of these changes are compromises between what you originally had and what we're actually suggesting.
> 
> Unless you believe you are better at interpreting reviews and such, it's a little unwise IMO to make compromise choices that people on this forum aren't directly recommending.
> 
> ...


I must have missed something.  Not sure why the need for PC part picker when I posted my intended build in the OP.  I got some good advice imo for a case, monitor along with possible changes to my intended psu, and gpu hence the changes in my build.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 30, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> That's not good. =/
> 
> Any thoughts on this board?  It has the M.2 Key E slot for that intel wi fi 6 kit.  I'm thinking its going to go for somewhere around $220 if I had to guess.  More than what I was planning on spending for a board but if it doesn't suck its worth the extra cost imo.
> 
> ...


It's very simple, we can use pcpartpicker to rapidly throw together a list, instead of spending 20 minutes manually typing out everything.

Wifi 6/6e is integral part of any decent motherboard, so you're still going your own way and buying separate motherboard/wifi.

You've upped the wattage of the PSU, but it's still entry level, and are still spending more money on aftermarket wifi, instead of saving money by just buying a motherboard which has what you need, and putting those dollars into a higher tier PSU.

You aren't really getting the spirit of what we are saying.

Also $82 for a B tier sata 1TB SSD is a total rip off. You can get a good NVMe drive for that price.
So much easier to fix with just comparing two lists on PCPP.

3200/16 ram is a joke for $75, 3600/16 or 3200/14 kits can be had for that price.

I can continue to waste my time picking holes in each part of your build, and you can continue to make silly compromises one at a time, or you could try listening to what I'm saying.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 30, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> 3200/16 ram is a joke for $75, 3600/16 or 3200/14 kits can be had for that price.



Could you point me to the $75 3200/C14 or 3600/C16 kit?  Thanks.


----------



## Why_Me (Jan 30, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> It's very simple, we can use pcpartpicker to rapidly throw together a list, instead of spending 20 minutes manually typing out everything.
> 
> Wifi 6/6e is integral part of any decent motherboard, so you're still going your own way and buying separate motherboard/wifi.
> 
> ...


MSI boards come with wi fi 5 and I want wi fi 6. Asus boards have their own version of wi fi 6 as do the Asrock boards that come with wi fi installed.  I'd rather go with the intel wi fi instead of an aftermarket one such as Asus and Asrock seeing how you never know what you're getting.  As far as the psu goes ... 650w for a 3060 Ti, 750w for the 3070 (1440), and 750w for the 3080 and 3090 (4K resolution).  I have no intentions of gaming with anything above 1080P.   btw if you can find a set of 16GB 3200 CL16 for cheaper than that set of Balistix I posted then go for it.  The only decent set of RAM that is cheaper (not some off the wall brand) is the G.Skill Aegis and its only $2 cheaper and it doesn't come with heatsinks.  I came to this board because I wanted some outside feedback and I got some good advice imo on the case, monitor and possible video card+ gpu change if the 3060 is a hose job.  As far as PC partpicker goes .. I don't plan on ordering from a half dozen outlets.  I live in Alaska so I usually use Newegg to piece together a build and then I search for it on Amazon for the free shipping to here.

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/intel-core-i5-10400f/15.html <--- this review. The green highlight was done with 16GB of 3200MHz CL16 RAM and stock multiplier for the block. If this was an AMD build then for sure I'd be looking at 3600Mhz RAM.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jan 30, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Something like this then?  btw thanks for the heads up.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Bluetooth-Ultra-Low-Archer-TX3000E/dp/B07ZV2CJL2/ref=sr_1_8
> TP-Link WiFi 6 AX3000 PCIe WiFi Card $49.99



That would work just fine!  

Also, a bit more advice, avoid ASRock's so-called Z490 Phantom Gaming boards (excluding the PG Velocita) because, as Hardware Unboxed (and anyone with even a lick of PC sense) notes, they're complete trash and a Z490 board in NOTHING but name. And their Z590 boards in this line up look just as pitiful. Only ASRock boards I'd consider are the Extreme, Taichi, and PG Velocita lines. 

Another thing, there's nothing to worry about if going with wi-fi from ASUS or any of the other companies. Besides that, if you get a board with wi-fi included, all the work has already been done for you -- all you need to do is screw in the wi-fi caps to the board and you're good to go!


----------



## Sunny and 75 (Jan 30, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> If the RTX 3060 turns out to be a hose job


3060 12 GB is likely gonna offer comparable performance to 2070 Super at best. Think of it as a 1080 Ti plus 1 GB VRAM.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 30, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> That's not good. =/
> 
> Any thoughts on this board?  It has the M.2 Key E slot for that intel wi fi 6 kit.  I'm thinking its going to go for somewhere around $220 if I had to guess.  More than what I was planning on spending for a board but if it doesn't suck its worth the extra cost imo.
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z590 Extreme/index.us.asp



The Asrock boards don't really look all that impressive to me in the low range....


Likely the same board with wifi just a different coat of paint.









						ASRock Z590 Steel Legend WiFi 6E
					

Supports 10th Gen Intel Core™ Processors and 11th Gen Intel Core™ Processors; 14 Phase Dr.MOS Power Design; Supports DDR4 4800MHz (OC); 1 x PCIe 4.0 x16, 1 x PCIe 3.0 x16, 3 x PCIe 3.0 x1; Graphics Output Options: HDMI, DisplayPort; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC897 Audio Codec), Nahimic Audio; 6...




					www.asrock.com
				












						ASRock Z590 Steel Legend WiFi 6E LGA 1200 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com
					

Buy ASRock Z590 Steel Legend WiFi 6E LGA 1200 Intel Z590 SATA 6Gb/s ATX Intel Motherboard with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				





I like this better in that general range if only because msi seems to do better with low end boards. Kinda comical that low end is 200 ish these days lol.






						MAG Z590 TOMAHAWK WIFI
					

Powered by Intel 11th Gen Core processors, the MSI MAG Z590 TOMAHAWK WIFI is hardened with performance essential specifications to outlast enemies. Tuned for better performance by Core boost, DDR4 Boost, Premium Thermal Solution, M.2 Shield Frozr, USB 3.2




					www.msi.com
				




I would keep and eye out for the Msi Z590 gaming edge wifi as well likely also better.


Also just out of curiosity why z590 if you are buying a cpu that only supports pcie gen 3.


----------



## Why_Me (Jan 30, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The Asrock boards don't really look all that impressive to me in the low range....
> 
> 
> Likely the same board with wifi just a different coat of paint.
> ...


The Z590 boards have the PCI 4.0 and if Rocket Lake isn't the bust I think it's going to be I might grab a cheap chip if they offer one just for the 3200Mhz RAM support that those chips are supposed to offer.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 30, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> The Z590 boards have the PCI 4.0 and if Rocket Lake isn't the bust I think it's going to be I might grab a cheap chip if they offer one just for the 3200Mhz RAM support that those chips are supposed to offer.



Makes sense so basically the 10400 is a placeholder.... I do expect the 6 core rocket lake chips to be pretty good but they will likely use more power than the 8 core 10th gen chips doing it.

Also 10th gen chips easily handle 4000+ ddr4 I'd expect the imc on 11 gen to be just as good.


----------



## Sunny and 75 (Jan 30, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Do not spend $50 on a wifi card. Spend $50 on a better motherboard which comes with wifi, and also lots of other improvements.


Seconded.


----------



## Why_Me (Jan 31, 2021)

So I read a review today on a $212 Z590 Asrock board that has built in wi fi 6E. I read up on the 6E wi fi and it looks to be the latest and greatest for wireless.  The thing is that Asrock board has the older Realtek ALC897 which I've read on this forum and another that it wasn't recommended for FPS gaming with a headset in regards to clarity ... listening for footsteps, etc ..  All the other Z590 boards that offer built in wi fi 6E with the newer Realtek S1200A HD audio codec are pretty expensive so I was thinking of this $189 Asus board that has the M.2 Key E wi fi slot and it comes with the newer Realtec S1200A.  Paired with an Intel wi fi 6E kit the total cost is $222.









						The Intel Z590 Motherboard Overview: 50+ Motherboards Detailed
					






					www.anandtech.com
				



ASUS Prime Z590-P $189

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-Z590-P/

https://www.newegg.com/p/0XM-01CY-00033
Wi-Fi 6E Intel AX210 Bluetooth 5.2 + 3000Mbps 2.4Ghz 5Ghz 6Ghz M.2 2230 Key E Desktop Kit Wireless Adapter AX210NGW NGFF WiFi 6 Card 802.11ax/ac Support MU-MIMO OFDMA Windows 10 With 6Dbi Antenna Set $32.99

This is the part that has me wanting to email Asus to make sure that wi fi 6E module will work with that board.

From the newegg link:

_Compatible With: M.2 Socket (Key E) but doesn't support M.2 Socket (Key E) with Intel® CNVi (Integrated WiFi/BT). If your motherboard supports type 2230 WiFi/BT module and Intel® CNVi (Integrated WiFi/BT), that Intel AX210 is not compatible with it._


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 31, 2021)

Motherboard audio shouldn't be a priority. It's good enough. If you're concerned about audio quality buy an external AMP/DAC system and the return will be much higher.


----------



## Why_Me (Jan 31, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Motherboard audio shouldn't be a priority. It's good enough. If you're concerned about audio quality buy an external AMP/DAC system and the return will be much higher.


I might have to go that route if that wi fi 6E module won't work with that Asus board.

This is the cheapest Z590 board with wi fi 6E @ $212.  The next cheapest Z590 board with wi fi 6E goes for $280.









						ASRock Z590 Steel Legend WiFi 6E Review: Feature-Rich, Affordable
					

Inexpensive, full-featured and capable of handling flagship processors




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 31, 2021)

Understand that the motherboard should have excellent base features over tertiary features like audio quality. There is no cheap board with everything. If you want that, get a 1000 dollar board. Look for good VRM and connectivity. That's it. That's the only important part of a budget board.


----------



## Why_Me (Jan 31, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Understand that the motherboard should have excellent base features over tertiary features like audio quality. There is no cheap board with everything. If you want that, get a 1000 dollar board. Look for good VRM and connectivity. That's it. That's the only important part of a budget board.


If that wi fi 6E module works with that Asus Z590 board when I will have a Z590 board with wi fi 6E and Realtek S1200A HD audio codec for $223 ... not $1000.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 31, 2021)

Have fun.



Why_Me said:


> If that wi fi 6E module works with that Asus Z590 board when I will have a Z590 board with wi fi 6E and Realtek S1200A HD audio codec for $223 ... not $1000.


That's a $223 board with decent wifi and audio, not everything, which was my point.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 31, 2021)

Wait for reviews of all the boards in the price range you're comfortable spending and then decide what you want at that point It'll be obvious what board is worth your money...... Asrocks budget z490 boards were pretty trash and asus doesn't make anything great thats cheaper than the Tuf which is 260 usd ish.


For example the Mag Z590 Tomahawk has better sound (Realtek® ALC4080 Codec), better memory traces, a better VRM, built in wifi 6, better rear I/O connectivity, heatsinks on all the M.2 for 17 more dollars than what you are trying to do with the asus board....... 

If this is a system you plan on keeping for a long time 3+ years don't cheap out on the board get all the features you want already included.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jan 31, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Wait for reviews of all the boards in the price range you're comfortable spending and then decide what you want at that point It'll be obvious what board is worth your money...... Asrocks budget z490 boards were pretty trash and asus doesn't make anything great thats cheaper than the Tuf which is 260 usd ish.
> 
> 
> For example the Mag Z590 Tomahawk has better sound (Realtek® ALC4080 Codec), better memory traces, a better VRM, built in wifi 6, better rear I/O connectivity, heatsinks on all the M.2 for 17 more dollars than what you are trying to do with the asus board.......
> ...



Louder for da peeps in the back, Ox! 

Also, it's probably just me but I don't see ANY point in going with either Comet OR Rocket Lake given that both have next to no upgrade path and the next "Lake" after these two is Alder, which is going to require yet ANOTHER socket change, but I think the socket change is warranted given that DDR5 is coming along with it and whatnot. Also, this is coming from someone who actually had a Comet Lake CPU. I had a 10700K but I ditched Intel and went with AMD for the simple fact that even though AM4 is getting long in the tooth, there's still a huge upgrade path for me. 

(Hell who knows, by the time I feel I need a better CPU than what I have now, the 5000 series will be both readily available AND cheaper, LOL) 

But yeah...while Comet Lake was OK (save for the temps) I think Rocket Lake and Z590 motherboards are pointless, especially given their cost seemingly up and down the product stack of all the board makers. 

And I agree with Ox. Wait for board reviews. Better yet, wait for reviews AND any initial kinks to be worked out in regards to BIOS and whatnot.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 31, 2021)

@Gmr_Chick while I agree alder lake should be pretty good the OP already seems to be budget constrained so it may not be a good option unless he is able to increases his budget by a good margin....

I'm not a betting man but I would be willing to bet both ddr5 and ddr5 compatible motherboards will be decently more expensive than what Z590 and DDR4 cost currently especially if they also support pcie gen 5.

Also while I expect mobile Alder Lake out later this year desktop will likely be in early 2022.


----------



## Why_Me (Jan 31, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> @Gmr_Chick while I agree alder lake should be pretty good the OP already seems to be budget constrained so it may not be a good option unless he is able to increases his budget by a good margin....
> 
> I'm not a betting man but I would be willing to bet both ddr5 and ddr5 compatible motherboards will be decently more expensive than what Z590 and DDR4 cost currently especially if they also support pcie gen 5.
> 
> Also while I expect mobile Alder Lake out later this year desktop will likely be in early 2022.


Intel Rocket Lake i5-11400F CPU $160 - $170 _(would be my guess)   _<--- rocket lake is due out sometime late March ... probably before we see those 30XX cards available in decent numbers.  The more I think about it I'd be better off forgetting purchasing the comet lake 10400F and just grab the rocket lake so I get the native 3200 RAM support and whatever else comes with that chip.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 31, 2021)

I don't expect good 3000 series availability till late 2021 at the earliest.... Other than on Ebay..... 
And by then the whole lineup might be refreshed with super variants.

I think rocket lakes pricing will depend on how competitive it is with ryzen 5000 if the 11400 is close in performance to the 5600X I expect it to be to be 200+ if its not then they will be forced to keep comet lake pricing.... Keep in mind Intel isn't cheaper right now because they want to be they just really aren't that competitive overall.


----------



## Why_Me (Jan 31, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I don't expect good 3000 series availability till late 2021 at the earliest.... Other than on Ebay.....
> And by then the whole lineup might be refreshed with super variants.
> 
> I think rocket lakes pricing will depend on how competitive it is with ryzen 5000 if the 11400 is close in performance to the 5600X I expect it to be to be 200+ if its not then they will be forced to keep comet lake pricing.... Keep in mind Intel isn't cheaper right now because they want to be they just really aren't that competitive overall.


If Intel can keep the prices down on something such as that rocket lake 11040F then I can see a lot of people such as myself purchasing it in regards to gaming builds.  Low TDP compared to the unlocked intel chips which means less heat and less power. The downside is the pricing on those Z590 boards.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 1, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> If Intel can keep the prices down on something such as that rocket lake 11040F then I can see a lot of people such as myself purchasing it in regards to gaming builds.  Low TDP compared to the unlocked intel chips which means less heat and less power. The downside is the pricing on those Z590 boards.



Z490 will support Rocket Lake as well.  Many of the current Z490 boards will even support PCIe 4.0 for both graphics and NVMe slots when equipped with a Rocket Lake CPU.  Also Z490 allows you to use faster than officially supported memory with i3, i5.  I ran a 10400 with 3733 memory with nothing more than enabling XMP.  No need for Z590 for any of the features you've mentioned.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 1, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Z490 will support Rocket Lake as well.  Many of the current Z490 boards will even support PCIe 4.0 for both graphics and NVMe slots when equipped with a Rocket Lake CPU.  Also Z490 allows you to use faster than officially supported memory with i3, i5.  I ran a 10400 with 3733 memory with nothing more than enabling XMP.  No need for Z590 for any of the features you've mentioned.



I agree, best to just wait and see what z490 boards actually support it natively I would stay away from any 4 layer boards personally and just verify it is a 6 layer board that actually supports gen 4 and has a bios flashback feature.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 1, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Z490 will support Rocket Lake as well.  Many of the current Z490 boards will even support PCIe 4.0 for both graphics and NVMe slots when equipped with a Rocket Lake CPU.  Also Z490 allows you to use faster than officially supported memory with i3, i5.  I ran a 10400 with 3733 memory with nothing more than enabling XMP.  No need for Z590 for any of the features you've mentioned.


I still need to find a sub $100 headset (wired) and another $150 for MS Office along with Windows 10 ($110 - $120).

https://www.newegg.com/black-phanteks-eclipse-p400a-atx-mid-tower/p/N82E16811854085
Phanteks Eclipse P400A PH-EC400ATG_BK01 Black Steel / Tempered Glass ATX Mid Tower Computer Case $69.99

https://www.newegg.com/seasonic-core-series-core-gm-650-650w/p/N82E16817151244
Seasonic CORE GM-650, 650W 80+ Gold, Semi-Modular, Fan Control in Silent and Cooling Mode $89.99






						MAG Z590 TOMAHAWK WIFI
					

Powered by Intel 11th Gen Core processors, the MSI MAG Z590 TOMAHAWK WIFI is hardened with performance essential specifications to outlast enemies. Tuned for better performance by Core boost, DDR4 Boost, Premium Thermal Solution, M.2 Shield Frozr, USB 3.2




					www.msi.com
				



MSI MAG Z590 Tomahawk WiFi $239

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/i...e-date-specifications-performance-all-we-know
Intel Rocket Lake i5-11400F CPU $160 - $170 _(would be my guess)_



			https://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-RR-212S-20PK-R1-Contact-Silencio/dp/B07H25DYM3
		

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Black Edition CPU Air Cooler $39.99



			https://www.amazon.com/Crucial-Ballistix-Desktop-Gaming-BL2K8G32C16U4B/dp/B083TRRT16
		

Crucial Ballistix 3200 MHz DDR4 DRAM Desktop Memory Kit 16GB (8GBx2) CL16 BL2K8G32C16U4B $76.99

https://www.newegg.com/intel-665p-series-1tb/p/N82E16820167469
Intel 665p Series M.2 2280 1TB PCIe NVMe 3.0 x4 3D3, QLC Internal SSD $94.99

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nvidia...-card-steel-and-black/6439402.p?skuId=6439402
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti 8GB GDDR6 PCI Express 4.0 Graphics Card $399.99



			https://www.amazon.com/AOC-24G2-Frameless-Adjustable-Guarantee/dp/B07WVN6CWT/
		

AOC 24G2 24" Frameless Gaming IPS Monitor, FHD 1080P, 1ms 144Hz, Freesync, HDMI/DP/VGA, Height Adjustable $179.99

Total: $1,357


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 1, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> I still need to find a sub $100 headset (wired) and another $150 for MS Office along with Windows 10 ($110 - $120).
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/black-phanteks-eclipse-p400a-atx-mid-tower/p/N82E16811854085
> Phanteks Eclipse P400A PH-EC400ATG_BK01 Black Steel / Tempered Glass ATX Mid Tower Computer Case $69.99
> ...



You're still not getting it. Several here have already said you should look for a board that includes wi-fi. I've suggested a PCIE x1 wifi card as another hassle-free option -- that Intel wifi kit is going to be nothing but frustrating, I'm telling you -- yet you're still insisting on a board that lacks wifi and that garbage Intel kit. Why? 

Seriously, just get a Z490 board that INCLUDES wi-fi, and is already capable of PCIe gen 4 (as far as I know, all makers but Asus integrated the necessary hardware into a good portion of their boards, but best to double check), then get a Rocket Lake CPU, update the BIOS to unlock PCIe 4 compatibly and call it a day.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 1, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> You're still not getting it. Several here have already said you should look for a board that includes wi-fi. I've suggested a PCIE x1 wifi card as another hassle-free option -- that Intel wifi kit is going to be nothing but frustrating, I'm telling you -- yet you're still insisting on a board that lacks wifi and that garbage Intel kit. Why?
> 
> Seriously, just get a Z490 board that INCLUDES wi-fi, and is already capable of PCIe gen 4 (as far as I know, all makers but Asus integrated the necessary hardware into a good portion of their boards, but best to double check), then get a Rocket Lake CPU, update the BIOS to unlock PCIe 4 compatibly and call it a day.





Why_Me said:


> So I read a review today on a $212 Z590 Asrock board that has built in wi fi 6E. I read up on the 6E wi fi and it looks to be the latest and greatest for wireless.  The thing is that Asrock board has the older Realtek ALC897 which I've read on this forum and another that it wasn't recommended for FPS gaming with a headset in regards to clarity ... listening for footsteps, etc ..  All the other Z590 boards that offer built in wi fi 6E with the newer Realtek S1200A HD audio codec are pretty expensive so I was thinking of this $189 Asus board that has the M.2 Key E wi fi slot and it comes with the newer Realtec S1200A.  Paired with an Intel wi fi 6E kit the total cost is $222.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Z490 boards don't offer wi fi 6E, they offer wi fi 6.  The cheapest Z590 board with built in wi fi 6E is the Asrock board for $212 but it has an older Realtek codec. The next cheapest Z590 board that comes with wi fi 6E comes in at $280.  If I get that Asus board and the Intel wi fi 6E desktop kit it comes in at $232 .. only $20 more than that Asrock board but its also a better board imo.

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/wi-fi-6-is-the-fastest-yet-but-wi-fi-6e-will-be-even-better-6-ghz/
*Wi-Fi 6 is the fastest standard yet. Wi-Fi 6E will be even better*


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 1, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Z490 boards don't have wi fi 6E, they only offer wi fi 6..  The cheapest Z590 board with built in wi fi 6E is the Asrock board for $212 but it has an older Realtek codec. The next cheapest Z590 board that comes with wi fi 6E comes in at $280.  If I get that Asus board and the Intel wi fi 6E desktop kit it comes in at $232 .. $20 more than that Asrock board but its also a better board imo.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/how-to/wi-fi-6-is-the-fastest-yet-but-wi-fi-6e-will-be-even-better-6-ghz/
> *Wi-Fi 6 is the fastest standard yet. Wi-Fi 6E will be even better*



Oh my god, are you for real?  

My head hurts. I'm out.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 1, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Oh my god, are you for real?
> 
> My head hurts. I'm out.


What part of my post didn't you get.  I want *wi fi 6E* .. Z490 boards don't offer it yet the Z590 boards do.  I don't want that Asrock board and I don't want to pay *$280* for the next cheapest Z590 board with built in *wif fi 6E*.



Gmr_Chick said:


> Oh my god, are you for real?
> 
> My head hurts. I'm out.


My bad .. I stand corrected.  Can't believe I missed this one. =/  MSI offers a board with built in Wi Fi 6E for $239.  Looks like a decent enough board.  What's your take on MSI boards?






						MAG Z590 TOMAHAWK WIFI
					

Powered by Intel 11th Gen Core processors, the MSI MAG Z590 TOMAHAWK WIFI is hardened with performance essential specifications to outlast enemies. Tuned for better performance by Core boost, DDR4 Boost, Premium Thermal Solution, M.2 Shield Frozr, USB 3.2




					www.msi.com


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 1, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> My bad .. I stand corrected.  Can't believe I missed this one. =/  MSI offers a board with built in Wi Fi 6E for $239.  Looks like a decent enough board.  What's your take on MSI boards?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I've mentioned this board multiple times.... It seems to be better than even the Tuf which cost 20 bucks more.

As far as asrock boards go it seems to be more on par with this which is also likely to be much more expensive....









						ASRock Z590 PG Velocita
					

Supports 10th Gen Intel Core™ Processors and 11th Gen Intel Core™ Processors; 14 Phase Dr.MOS Power Design; Supports DDR4 4800MHz (OC); 2 x PCIe 4.0 x16, 1 x PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 x PCIe 3.0 x1; Graphics Output Options: HDMI, DisplayPort; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Nahimic Audio; 6...




					www.asrock.com
				





Also unless you also have a wifi 6e router having a nic that supports the 6ghz band is going to be pointless..... The only one I'm aware of being released soon is 600 usd....


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 1, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> You're still not getting it. Several here have already said you should look for a board that includes wi-fi. I've suggested a PCIE x1 wifi card as another hassle-free option -- that Intel wifi kit is going to be nothing but frustrating, I'm telling you -- yet you're still insisting on a board that lacks wifi and that garbage Intel kit. Why?
> 
> Seriously, just get a Z490 board that INCLUDES wi-fi, and is already capable of PCIe gen 4 (as far as I know, all makers but Asus integrated the necessary hardware into a good portion of their boards, but best to double check), then get a Rocket Lake CPU, update the BIOS to unlock PCIe 4 compatibly and call it a day.


This. 1000 times this.



Why_Me said:


> What part of my post didn't you get. I want *wi fi 6E* .. Z490 boards don't offer it yet the Z590 boards do. I don't want that Asrock board and I don't want to pay *$280* for the next cheapest Z590 board with built in *wif fi 6E*.


Does every other component of your home network support Wifi 6E? If not, no sense in breaking the bank for a Z590 board that has it because you won't be able to take advantage of all it has to offer. All links in the chain that is your network need to be 6E-compliant for you to reap the rewards 6E offers over Wifi 6. What are you using the system for? You argue that Wifi 6E is the fastest yet, which I don't disagree with, but if all you're doing is gaming, speed isn't really the primary concern. Stability is, and any ethernet connection is going to be significantly more stable than Wifi, no matter the standard.



Why_Me said:


> I still need to find a sub $100 headset (wired)


I'm using the Philips SHP9500s (~$75) paired with a V-Moda Boom Pro microphone (~$30) and am extremely happy with them. I also shelled out for this Sybasonic entry USB DAC/Amp, but that could be added at a later date. Microphone clarity of the Boom Pro is miles above anything you'll find on a "gaming headset", and the wider soundstage the SHP9500s offer is great for gaming, not to mention they're super comfy. Here's a review of the combo if you don't want to take my word for it.

And for ease of use for everybody, I took the liberty to dump everything you listed into a PCPP list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/NqcDK3


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 1, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I think I've mentioned this board multiple times.... It seems to be better than even the Tuf which cost 20 bucks more.
> 
> As far as asrock boards go it seems to be more on par with this which is also likely to be much more expensive....
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful board.  I was also looking at the board right below that one .. the ASRock Z590 Extreme WiFi 6E ATX. Similar specs and should be a bit cheaper .. but not sure tbh what the cost of that board will be.  As far as the wi fi 6E routers go .. Asus has one, Netgear, TP Link, Linksys, etc ...but other than the Asus they haven't been released yet.  Spendy for sure but the prices on those will go down within a year if I had to guess.

https://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Z590 Extreme WiFi 6E/index.asp

ASRock Z590 Taichi ATX    
ASRock Z590 PG Velocita    ATX
ASRock Z590 Extreme WiFi 6E ATX
ASRock Z590 Extreme ATX
ASRock Z590 Steel Legend 6E ATX    $212
ASRock Z590 Steel Legend ATX $195
ASRock Z590 Phantom Gaming 4 AC    ATX
ASRock Z590 Phantom Gaming 4 ATX
ASRock Z590 Pro 4 ATX
ASRock Z590M Pro 4 mATX
ASRock Z590M-ITX/ac


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 1, 2021)

*sigh* I can see I'm just wasting my breath here...


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 1, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> *sigh* I can see I'm just wasting my breath here...


wth is wrong now? We're discussing boards with built in wi fi 6e.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes, I'm aware. But as @milewski1015 has already stated:


milewski1015 said:


> *Does every other component of your home network support Wifi 6E? If not, no sense in breaking the bank for a Z590 board that has it because you won't be able to take advantage of all it has to offer. All links in the chain that is your network need to be 6E-compliant for you to reap the rewards 6E offers over Wifi 6. What are you using the system for? *You argue that Wifi 6E is the fastest yet, which I don't disagree with, but if all you're doing is gaming, speed isn't really the primary concern. Stability is, and any ethernet connection is going to be significantly more stable than Wifi, no matter the standard.



I'll repeat the last part - what are you using the system for? The only thing you've mentioned is that you're interested in playing a SINGLE game. That's it. Everyone who has posted here has tried to help, offer suggestions, etc. yet you keep going against the advice and suggestions that have already been provided.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 1, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Yes, I'm aware. But as @milewski1015 has already stated:
> 
> 
> I'll repeat the last part - what are you using the system for? The only thing you've mentioned is that you're interested in playing a SINGLE game. That's it. Everyone who has posted here has tried to help, offer suggestions, etc. yet you keep going against the advice and suggestions that have already been provided.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure you recommended a board with built in wi fi and that's what we're looking at ... boards with built in wif if 6E.  In order to untilize that you need a board with wi fi 6E, a wi fi 6E router and a modem such as a Netgear Nighthawk multi gig.  Even if I never purchase those the price difference between a board with wi fi 6 and wi fi 6E isn't all that much.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 1, 2021)

I recommended a board with wifi 6, not 6E


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 1, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Yes, I'm aware. But as @milewski1015 has already stated:
> 
> 
> I'll repeat the last part - what are you using the system for? The only thing you've mentioned is that you're interested in playing a SINGLE game. That's it. Everyone who has posted here has tried to help, offer suggestions, etc. yet you keep going against the advice and suggestions that have already been provided.





dgianstefani said:


> Most of these changes are compromises between what you originally had and what we're actually suggesting.
> 
> Unless you believe you are better at interpreting reviews and such, it's a little unwise IMO to make compromise choices that people on this forum aren't directly recommending.
> 
> ...


Called it already.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 1, 2021)

Sub $250 boards with wi fi 6E that we know of so far (or at least have an idea of their price point) ... and I'm sure there's more but not many of these boards have been priced as of yet.

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/Z590-PRO-WIFI/Overview
MSI Z590 Pro WiFi $209









						ASRock Z590 Steel Legend WiFi 6E
					

Supports 10th Gen Intel Core™ Processors and 11th Gen Intel Core™ Processors; 14 Phase Dr.MOS Power Design; Supports DDR4 4800MHz (OC); 1 x PCIe 4.0 x16, 1 x PCIe 3.0 x16, 3 x PCIe 3.0 x1; Graphics Output Options: HDMI, DisplayPort; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC897 Audio Codec), Nahimic Audio; 6...




					www.asrock.com
				



ASRock Z590 Steel Legend 6E $212

https://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Z590 Extreme WiFi 6E/index.asp
ASRock Z590 Extreme WiFi 6E  (I'm guessing $225)

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/Z590-AORUS-ELITE-AX-rev-10#kf
Gigabyte Z590 AORUS ELITE AX ($225?)






						MAG Z590 TOMAHAWK WIFI
					

Powered by Intel 11th Gen Core processors, the MSI MAG Z590 TOMAHAWK WIFI is hardened with performance essential specifications to outlast enemies. Tuned for better performance by Core boost, DDR4 Boost, Premium Thermal Solution, M.2 Shield Frozr, USB 3.2




					www.msi.com
				



MSI MAG Z590 Tomahawk WiFi $239

https://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Z590 PG Velocita/index.asp
ASRock Z590 PG Velocita ($240+ if I had to guess)


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 1, 2021)

The ASRock Z590 Extreme WiFi 6E ATX seems slightly worse than the Tomahawk the ASRock Z590 PG Velocita ATX seems about the same.... You will have to wait for reviews with 11th gen cpu and hardware unboxed vrm testing to decide what is more worth your money.

The Tomahawk according to specs has better audio, a possibly better VRM 16 vs 14 power stages, and better memory traces than both boards but the Velocita has a slightly better I/O


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Sunny and 75 (Feb 1, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Several here have already said you should look for a board that includes wi-fi.


This should be pinned.



Why_Me said:


> Even if I never purchase those the price difference between a board with wi fi 6 and wi fi 6E isn't all that much.


Couldn't argue with that but consider these boards also: *B550 Aorus Elite AX V2*, *MPG B550 Gaming Edge WIFI *and *TUF Gaming B550-Plus [WI-FI]*. All are cost effective AMD offerings and equipped with decent VRM, Wi-Fi and audio chip. Although the MSI board offers better VRM.

And ultimately if you're going with that i5-11400, I'd get a B560 board. The Z590 boards are better served when matched with a K processor.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 1, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure you recommended a board with built in wi fi and that's what we're looking at ... boards with built in wif if 6E.  In order to untilize that you need a board with wi fi 6E, a wi fi 6E router and a modem such as a Netgear Nighthawk multi gig.  Even if I never purchase those the price difference between a board with wi fi 6 and wi fi 6E isn't all that much.


If you never plan to purchase those, you're better off (as was initially suggested) springing for a board that doesn't have those latest and greatest wifi 6E capabilities. From what I understand we're on a budget here - you're not looking to dump $3k into top of the line 11900k, 3080, etc. I think what everyone is getting at with the 6E thing is that you're much better off focusing your budget elsewhere. Yes, getting a board with integrated Wifi is for sure the way to go, but opting for a PCIe 4.0-capable Z490 board and maybe sticking with that 10400F will spare you enough budget to bump your GPU up a tier. Same thing with the audio codecs you mentioned earlier (although it seems you've moved on from those). In general, any mid-range to high-end gamer/enthusiast motherboard's integrated audio is going to be fine for gaming. If you want audiophile quality sound, you're going to have to shell out more for it, which sort of goes against the concept of you trying to build on a budget. As was mentioned earlier in the thread:


dgianstefani said:


> There is no cheap board with everything.



As @oxrufiioxo mentions, these boards (not to mention 11th gen CPUs) are all yet to be released. We can only go by what's listed on paper, and that doesn't always provide the full picture. It's also worth keeping in mind that if these upcoming Intel CPUs are going to be decent buys, there will likely be scalpers with bots after them once again.

Hell, if all you're doing is playing Warzone and other games, PCIe 4.0 (let alone NVMe) doesn't mean squat at this point in time. Maybe it will be nice to have once Microsoft implements DirectStorage, but we don't know when that's coming or how much of an impact it will have, especially considering games have to specifically support it. 

If you don't ever see yourself playing at higher than 1080p, I can understand not wanting to shell out for a higher tier GPU. But a better GPU will remain relevant longer at 1080p. While about $30 more expensive than the list I ported to PCPP earlier in the thread, this gets you a 3070 (assuming you can get it at $500 MSRP via BestBuy as you mentioned you could). You get Wifi 6 on the Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (which is said to be PCIe 4.0-capable).


			https://pcpartpicker.com/list/QfYsW3


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 1, 2021)

Adc7dTPU said:


> This should be pinned.
> 
> 
> Couldn't argue with that but consider these boards also: *B550 Aorus Elite AX V2*, *MPG B550 Gaming Edge WIFI *and *TUF Gaming B550-Plus [WI-FI]*. All are cost effective AMD offerings and equipped with decent VRM, Wi-Fi and audio chip. Although the MSI board offers better VRM.
> ...





Adc7dTPU said:


> This should be pinned.
> 
> 
> Couldn't argue with that but consider these boards also: *B550 Aorus Elite AX V2*, *MPG B550 Gaming Edge WIFI *and *TUF Gaming B550-Plus [WI-FI]*. All are cost effective AMD offerings and equipped with decent VRM, Wi-Fi and audio chip. Although the MSI board offers better VRM.
> ...


Tough to argue either of these post.  I have wood paneling in my cabin and where the computer is going to go is upstairs in the loft kitty corner from where the router is (downstairs near the front door).  I have a hardwood floor so I can't hide the ethernet cable under any carpet and I didn't want to use staples in my wood paneling.  But I was thinking of running it down low along the walls using clear strapping tape and then up the wall into the loft.  I have some measuring to do to have a rough idea of how much CAT8 cable its going to take.

The comet lake 'H & B series boards' didn't support 3200MHz RAM and I thought it would be the same with these new 11th gen. boards but luckily I was wrong. This is a game changer imo.  Here's a few boards I found today while surfing the net. 

https://rog.asus.com/motherboards/rog-strix/rog-strix-b560-f-gaming-wifi-model/
Asus ROG STRIX B560-F GAMING WIFI

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-B560-PLUS/
Asus PRIME B560-PLUS

https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/B560 Steel Legend/index.asp
ASRock B560 Steel Legend

https://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/B560 Pro4/index.asp
ASRock B560 Pro4

https://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/B560M-HDV/index.asp
ASRock B560M-HDV

https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/B560M-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10#ov
GIGABYTE B560M AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0)









						B560M DS3H (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				



GIGABYTE B560M DS3H (rev. 1.0)









						Launching to New Heights – MSI 500 Series Motherboard
					

Made for Gamers and Creators. MSI 500 Series motherboards support 10th and 11th gen Intel core processors with PCIe Gen 4 and enhanced thermal. Gen 4 supporting makes users experience efficient transfer speed and execellent heat dissipation keep the perfo




					www.msi.com


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 1, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> PCIe x1 wifi card from TPLink and couldn't be happier with it.


tp link cards have horrible drivers  they are amazling unstable


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 1, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> tp link cards have horrible drivers  they are amazling unstable



So, lemme get this straight. Instead of deciding to post something related to the thread, you decided to instead badger me about the drivers on TPLink cards? Dafuq? 

@weekendgeek - got anymore of that popcorn left? This thread's gonna be a long one...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 1, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> The comet lake 'H & B series boards' didn't support 3200MHz RAM and I thought it would be the same with these new 11th gen. boards but luckily I was wrong. This is a game changer imo.  Here's a few boards I found today while surfing the net.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/motherboards/rog-strix/rog-strix-b560-f-gaming-wifi-model/
> Asus ROG STRIX B560-F
> ...




Kinda depends on pricing and how much worse component wise they are than the Z590 variants

The Strix F and Aorus Elite look the best out of these but they are a pretty large downgrade component wise vs the Tomahawk and you'll need to check how pcie connectivity is on them because it's already limited on z590 boards as it is at least when compared to X570.

Until reviews are out and extensive VRM testing is done I would be pretty wary of any asrock B560 boards..... Although the non K chips run pretty well at stock they are substantially better when you remove the power limits and some of their budget boards may not handle that very well.


----------



## Sunny and 75 (Feb 2, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> got anymore of that popcorn left?


Save some for me, will you!  



Why_Me said:


> The comet lake 'H & B series boards' didn't support 3200MHz RAM and I thought it would be the same with these new 11th gen. boards but luckily I was wrong. This is a game changer imo.


You can thank AMD for that, anyways of all the boards you mentioned, B560-F GAMING WIFI looks solid to me. It's gonna cost a bit more than the rest though.
And like those AMD boards I suggested, there will be Intel counterparts as well. So we'll have to wait for the reviews to come out and then choose the best option. 



Why_Me said:


> I have wood paneling in my cabin and where the computer is going to go is upstairs in the loft kitty corner from where the router is (downstairs near the front door). I have a hardwood floor so I can't hide the ethernet cable under any carpet and I didn't want to use staples in my wood paneling. But I was thinking of running it down low along the walls using clear strapping tape and then up the wall into the loft. I have some measuring to do to have a rough idea of how much CAT8 cable its going to take.


I see, well this one you'll have to figure out yourself. Your place, your rules. Just keep in mind that a board with preinstalled Wi-Fi (preferably Wi-Fi 6 at the least) is the better choice all around and comes in handy if you needed wireless capability.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 2, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> So, lemme get this straight. Instead of deciding to post something related to the thread, you decided to instead badger me about the drivers on TPLink cards? Dafuq?
> 
> @weekendgeek - got anymore of that popcorn left? This thread's gonna be a long one...


i was just saying it so that people avoid them???


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 2, 2021)

Rocket lake will debut the i5 11400f, you sure you dont want to wait for that ? 
Also you dont need a Z590, there are plenty of great B560 boards with memory OC support


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 2, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> i was just saying it so that people avoid them???


Like all things hardware-related, YMMV. Mine is working just fine.



Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> *Rocket lake will debut the i5 11400f, you sure you dont want to wait for that ?*
> Also you dont need a Z590, there are plenty of great B560 boards with memory OC support



At this point, I'm not even sure OP even knows what they want. It's like talking to a brick wall


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 2, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Any thoughts on this board? It has the M.2 Key E slot for that intel wi fi 6 kit. I'm thinking its going to go for somewhere around $220 if I had to guess. More than what I was planning on spending for a board but if it doesn't suck its worth the extra cost imo.


 please dude wait for the B560 you get memory OC with that too !



Why_Me said:


> Mushkin Enhanced RAW Series 2.5" 1TB SATA III 3D TLC Internal SSD MKNSSDRW1TB $81.99


Dont buy this, for an extra 10$ you can get one of the best value NVMe M.2 drives with much faster speeds,_ WD BLUE SN550 








						Western Digital WD Blue SN550 NVMe M.2 2280 1TB SSD - Newegg.com
					

Buy Western Digital WD Blue SN550 NVMe M.2 2280 1TB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 3D NAND Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) WDS100T2B0C with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



_


Why_Me said:


> https://rog.asus.com/motherboards/rog-strix/rog-strix-b560-f-gaming-wifi-model/
> Asus ROG STRIX B560-F GAMING WIFI


Buy this one, it is B560 with memory OC, good vrm, and it comes with wifi card, all things you want



oxrufiioxo said:


> Until reviews are out and extensive VRM testing


The strix F has good VRMs for a B board, he will be using it with a low power i5, its not like hes going to put a power hog i9 11900k in it and overclock the sh!t out of it!



oxrufiioxo said:


> The ASRock Z590 Extreme WiFi 6E ATX seems slightly worse than the Tomahawk the ASRock Z590 PG Velocita ATX seems about the same.... *You will have to wait for reviews with 11th gen cpu and hardware unboxed vrm testing to decide what is more worth your money.*


again, why ?! even that cheap Asrock would handle the 10400f without problems, its not like hes going to OC the 10400f, and the ASUS strix F seems to be over speced for an i5 10400f or 11400f should the OP decides to wait a bit


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 2, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> again, why ?! even that cheap Asrock would handle the 10400f without problems, its not like hes going to OC the 10400f, and the ASUS strix F seems to be over speced for an i5 10400f or 11400f should the OP decides to wait a bit




Because even if both boards can handle a 11400F it doesn't mean they will handle them the same especially when all limits on the chip are removed.... going by the budget asrock z490 boards that couldn't even handle a 10600k overclocked I just wouldn't spend the same 180-240 usd on a board thats worse.... Also just because temp wise it may be fine running a vrm at 80-90C I would still take one that is 20C better assuming the cost was generally the same give or take 20 usd.



Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> The strix F has good VRMs for a B board, he will be using it with a low power i5, its not like hes going to put a power hog i9 11900k in it and overclock the sh!t out of it!


While I agree this board should be solid and even said out of the choices its probably the best it is still just running a 4 phase vrm with doubled components so to me it just comes down to cost if its 40-50 usd cheaper and can handle every cpu in the socket just fine than sure go for it but if it is 160-200usd he's better off with a z590 board.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 2, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Because even if both boards can handle a 11400F it doesn't mean they will handle them the same especially when all limits on the chip are removed.... going by the budget asrock z490 boards* that couldn't even handle a 10600k overclocked* I just wouldn't spend the same 180-240 usd on a board thats worse.... Also just because temp wise it may be fine running a vrm at 80-90C I would still take one that is 20C better assuming the cost was generally the same give or take 20 usd.


in other words it couldn't handle a 95w CPU with OC that further increases the power consumption past 100w. With the 10400f locked to 65w things will be fine.

what am trying to say is people dont need top tier boards for non k low power i5 CPUs


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 2, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> in other words it couldn't handle a 95w CPU with OC that further increases the power consumption past 100w.
> With the 10400f locked to 65w thing will be fine



the 10400F without power limits removed isn't very good...... Not sure why anyone buying intel would limit themselves on purpose unless their budget was so shoe string they couldn't afford a $30-40 cooler. .... Also rocket lake is most likely going to use quite a bit more power especially with limits removed...... So until reviews are out and all these boards can be evaluated its hard to say...


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 2, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> the 10400F without power limits removed isn't very good


Its one of the best value in gaming processors and at 35$ cheaper than the 3600 i would say a percentage or two wont hurt, let alone being noticed, its not good just because it cant be overclocked ?  dude...


oxrufiioxo said:


> Not sure why anyone buying intel would limit themselves on purpose


People are buying non K chips for a plug and play experience, not everyone want to pull there hair trying to overclock something that was not designed to be overclocked, if the OP wanted to overclock he wound have chosen a K unlocked CPU would he not ? he might have even bought a 3600 but decided not to and went for the 10400f, why ? _because intel non k is the best plug, play, forget cpus for gamers and intel stuff just works _


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 2, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Its one of the best value in gaming processors and at 35$ cheaper than the 3600 i would say a percentage or two wont hurt, let alone being noticed, its not good just because it cant be overclocked ?  dude...
> 
> People are buying non K chips for a plug and play experience, not everyone want to pull there hair trying to overclock something that was not designed to be overclocked, if the OP wanted to overclock he wound have chosen a K unlocked CPU



MCE is one button in the bios its about as hard as enabling XMP...... On some Z boards its enabled by default... actually all of them except asus boards.....

Normal overclocking is almost pointless these days it isn't even the best reason to buy K chips anymore... The much better resale value typically and better ihs on the 10 gen variants is the biggest reason not to mention the better boost clocks out of the box and usually better binning which sometimes leads to a better imc...


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 2, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> actually all of them except asus boards.....


Really... i remember Asus having the worst MCE on their Z boards, it was so aggressive, people were posting bad reviews online explaining frustrations on why their K series CPUs were running at high voltage and slight overclock on "stock settings" resulting on unusually high temperatures on "stock", later to be pointed it was by poorly managed MCE


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 2, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Really... i remember Asus being having the worst MCE on their Z boards, it was so aggressive, people were posting bad reviews online explaining frustrations on why their K series CPUs were running at high voltage and slight overclock on "stock settings", later to be pointed it was by poorly managed MCE



That's probably why on their boards they have it disabled by default.... Although at least since Z390 is hasn't been an issue for me although I haven't worked with any Asrock Z390 boards so I can't say for them.

On some poorly binned chips I can see it being a problem on 9th gen especially with crappy airflow and a crappy cooler... you need like a D15 or 280/360 aio for a 9900k with it enabled...... But 10th gen tends to run cooler especially the K chips. I mean even a 5.1ghz 10600k only consumes around 160W and has a very good ihs even a 40 ish cooler can handle it.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 2, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> the 10400F without power limits removed isn't very good...... Not sure why anyone buying intel would limit themselves on purpose unless their budget was so shoe string they couldn't afford a $30-40 cooler. .... Also rocket lake is most likely going to use quite a bit more power especially with limits removed...... So until reviews are out and all these boards can be evaluated its hard to say...



Removing power limits on a 10400 doesn't really accomplish anything.  It's all core max is 4GHz.  At those speeds I'm at ~55w all core 100%  You get a little more with bumping BClk, but removing power limits doesn't really change much.  Maybe 70w at 102.5 on BClk.  Not really enough to make it worth the hassle.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 2, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Removing power limits on a 10400 doesn't really accomplish anything.  It's all core max is 4GHz.  At those speeds I'm at ~55w all core 100%  You get a little more with bumping BClk, but removing power limits doesn't really change much.  Maybe 70w at 102.5 on BClk.  Not really enough to make it worth the hassle.



Ok so it doesn't behave like a 10700 that's a bummer it will be interesting if Rocket lake has more headroom.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 2, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Ok so it doesn't behave like a 10700 that's a bummer it will be interesting if Rocket lake has more headroom.



Yes, because the 10400 has all 65w for 6 cores with all core of max. of 4GHz.  The 10700 and 10900 are sharing that 65w power limit across 8 or 10 cores plus they have higher all core max. frequency limits.  The higher core count CPUs really benefit from removing the power limits.

The power per core seems about the same across the comet lake line - I have a 10900F that I've set a hard 95w power limit.  It will run all 10 cores 100% load at 4GHz at that power limit.  Anything past 4GHz starts requiring lots more power.  All 10 cores at 4.6GHz (its all core limit) eats about 160w - Another 65w for 600MHz.

I know there's been a lot of talk about Rocket Lake requiring more power but I'm going to guess it's going to behave just about like Comet Lake with regards to power consumption, but with that 10-15% IPC increase they've mentioned.  I think it'll be almost the same amount of improvement that we've seen between AMDs 3000 and 5000 series.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 2, 2021)

The 11400F will be cheap, it has a TDP of 65w and it runs cooler than the unlocked intel cpu's. Both the 11400F and these new B560 boards natively support 3200MHz RAM.  That cpu paired with 3200Mhz CL16 RAM and a 3060 Ti should do just fine for systems running games @ 1080P without breaking the bank.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 2, 2021)

Bugger all of it
get a Ryzen 5 3600
A 3060 ti
600w psu
16g ram
a b550 board
and you will do great


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 2, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> I know there's been a lot of talk about Rocket Lake requiring more power but I'm going to guess it's going to behave just about like Comet Lake with regards to power consumption, but with that 10-15% IPC increase they've mentioned.  I think it'll be almost the same amount of improvement that we've seen between AMDs 3000 and 5000 series.


The reason I think its going to require more power is if it didn't there would be a 10 or 12 core varient highly doubt intel dropped 2 cores and 4 threads because they wanted to their new i9 losing to their old i9 is going to look bad in some benchmarks.... The other reason is the arch was originally designed for 10nm and had to be back ported meaning they lost all of the power saving 10nm would have provided.  

I would love to be wrong though. 




Isaac` said:


> Bugger all of it
> get a Ryzen 5 3600
> A 3060 ti
> 600w psu
> ...


at 200 bucks for the 3600 nope..... especially if the 11400 is the same price.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 2, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> at 200 bucks for the 3600 nope..... especially if the 11400 is the same price.


intel i5 11400 is not out yet
that is complete garbage
we know nothing about that cpu


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 2, 2021)

The 10040F is going for $150 & free shipping atm @ Newegg.  I can post a half dozen reviews of that cpu owning the 3600 at most games.  In fact this site did a review on that cpu and when it was paired with a Z490 board and 3200Mhz RAM it owned the 3600 like a redheaded stepchild.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 2, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> intel i5 11400 is not out yet
> that is complete garbage
> we know nothing about that cpu



We know the 10400 is about the same and sometimes faster in gaming while being 40-50 dollars cheaper.... the 11400 will have 10-15% better ipc and should at worst cost about the same...... So not sure what you're on



Why_Me said:


> The 10040F is going for $150 & free shipping atm @ Newegg.  I can post a half dozen reviews of that cpu owning the 3600 at most games.  In fact this site did a review on that cpu and when it was paired with a Z490 board and 3200Mhz RAM it owned the 3600 like a redheaded stepchild.



I think you quoted the wrong comment I agree the 3600 is a bad buy right now


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 2, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> We know the 10400 is about the same and sometimes faster in gaming while being 40-50 dollars cheaper.... the 11400 will have 10-15% better ipc and should at worst cost about the same...... So not sure what you're on
> 
> 
> 
> I think you quoted the wrong comment I agree the 3600 is a bad buy right now


I quoted the wrong post hence the reason I deleted that quote.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 2, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> I quoted the wrong post hence the reason I deleted that quote.




Funny thing is 6 months ago I might have agreed with him when the 10400 was closer to 200 usd and the 3600 was closer to 150 usd it's funny how fast things can change in the tech world.....


----------



## Sunny and 75 (Feb 2, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> it's funny how fast things can change in the tech world.....


The whole world more like.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 2, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> I recommended a board with wifi 6, not 6E


Because ... ?



Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> please dude wait for the B560 you get memory OC with that too !
> 
> 
> Dont buy this, for an extra 10$ you can get one of the best value NVMe M.2 drives with much faster speeds,_ WD BLUE SN550
> ...


Those are just a few of the B560 boards showing up.  There's more on the way.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 2, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> *Because ... ?*
> 
> 
> Those are just a few of the B560 boards showing up.  There's more on the way.



I've already told you why.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 3, 2021)

Hoping to find a B560 board that offers Realtek ALC1200, 2.5 Gigabit LAN and an M.2 (Key E) slot.

https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/B460 Steel Legend/index.asp    <---- Asrock offered all that with their B460 board.

https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/B560 Steel Legend/index.asp   <--- but they cheaped out on the Realtek audio with their B560 board. =/

Asus listed more of those boards on their site today as did Asrock.

https://www.asus.com/us/site/motherboards/Intel-Rocket-Lake-Z590-H570-B560-series/

http://www.asrock.com/mb/#1200


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 4, 2021)

The B series Asrock boards all look terrible even worse than the already terrible budget z490 variants....I guess if they cost less than 100 usd and you never plan on upgrading to a faster 8 core rocket lake cpu when 6 cores starts struggling they will be fine.

The Top 2 Asus B series boards look ok but knowing asus they will cost more than they are worth..... 

Wait for these boards to be evaluated although going this budget tier you may have to just buy something and live with it if it's crap because asrock isn't gonna be willing send these boards to be evaluated


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 4, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The B series Asrock boards all look terrible even worse than the already terrible budget z490 variants....I guess if they cost less than 100 usd and you never plan on upgrading to a faster 8 core rocket lake cpu when 6 cores starts struggling they will be fine.
> 
> The Top 2 Asus B series boards look ok but knowing asus they will cost more than they are worth.....
> 
> Wait for these boards to be evaluated although going this budget tier you may have to just buy something and live with it if it's crap because asrock isn't gonna be willing send these boards to be evaluated


After looking at what Asus and Asrock are pulling with these B560 boards .. either adding wifi on those ROG boards which means they'll be priced through the roof or downgrading on the entry level boards such as audio codec, LAN, etc .. my last hope is MSI unless Gigabyte list more boards.









						Launching to New Heights – MSI 500 Series Motherboard
					

Made for Gamers and Creators. MSI 500 Series motherboards support 10th and 11th gen Intel core processors with PCIe Gen 4 and enhanced thermal. Gen 4 supporting makes users experience efficient transfer speed and execellent heat dissipation keep the perfo




					www.msi.com


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 4, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Hoping to find a B560 board that offers Realtek ALC1200, 2.5 Gigabit LAN and an M.2 (Key E) slot.
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/B460 Steel Legend/index.asp    <---- Asrock offered all that with their B460 board.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you're asking for here. Help to dig through product specs on the manufacturers page to find the things you're looking for against the advice people have given you?

What are you planning to use in terms of audio output? Generally any modern motherboard's integrated audio is perfectly capable - if you really want to get picky about audio quality, you're better off just saving and getting an external DAC/Amp than limiting your motherboard selection because it does or doesn't have a specific audio codec.

Now I'm confused. Earlier you were stressing the need for Wifi 6E over 6, but now you want 2.5 Gigabit LAN *and* an E-keyed M.2 slot for the Wifi 6E kit @Gmr_Chick recommended you not buy? What are you going to use in terms of network connectivity? Wireless or an ethernet connection? What's your network setup? Just like I mentioned about all links in the chain needing to be 6E compatible, if your mobo has 2.5 Gig LAN but you only have say, a 300 Mbps router or are only paying for gigabit speeds, there's no reason you need 2.5 Gig LAN.

And once again, it's hard to properly recommend something that hasn't been released. Some of these boards your interested in might look great on paper but run hot for example. There's no way to know for sure until they're released and properly reviewed by a third party.

Edit: As aforementioned, you can't expect a cheap board to offer everything. You have to either make compromises somewhere or re-evaluate what your needs actually are.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 4, 2021)

Keep an eye out for the Msi Z590 pro wifi.... the z490 variants was one of the better budget boards.

It has wifi 6e and 2.5g lan but audio isn't currently listed so you'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 4, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Keep an eye out for the Msi Z590 pro wifi.... the z490 variants was one of the better budget boards.
> 
> It has wifi 6e and 2.5g lan but audio isn't currently listed so you'll have to wait and see.


I've been looking at the B460 boards on newegg to get an idea of what to expect with the B560 boards and MSI was ahead of the game with the latest and greatest Realtek audio codec and hopefully they keep that pattern going with their B560 boards .. unlike Asus and Asrock who downgraded on that with their low end B560 boards.  Those two manufacturers are forcing peeps to either purchase the high end B560 boards or move up to the Z590 boards if you want the latest and greatest of what these new intel boards have to offer.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 4, 2021)

To be fair the B560 boards are meant for SI and people with really tight budgets so them not including some of the better features of the new z590 ones makes sense....... Considering the only thing separating them now is cpu overclocking any b560 board with all the features of a z board minus that would just end up costing the same so what's the point.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 4, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> After looking at what Asus and Asrock are pulling with these B560 boards .. either adding wifi on those ROG boards which means they'll be priced through the roof or downgrading on the entry level boards such as audio codec, LAN, etc .. my last hope is MSI unless Gigabyte list more boards.


Dude you really over complicating it 


Why_Me said:


> I've been looking at the B460 boards on newegg to get an idea of what to expect with the B560 boards and MSI was ahead of the game with the latest and greatest Realtek audio codec and hopefully they keep that pattern going with their B560 boards .. unlike Asus and Asrock who downgraded on that with their low end B560 boards.  Those two manufacturers are forcing peeps to either purchase the high end B560 boards or move up to the Z590 boards if you want the latest and greatest of what these new intel boards have to offer.


And what really that life changing features your missing from a solid all rounder B560 board like the Strix F ?


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 4, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> To be fair the B560 boards are meant for SI and people with really tight budgets so them not including some of the better features of the new z590 ones makes sense....... Considering the only thing separating them now is cpu overclocking any b560 board with all the features of a z board minus that would just end up costing the same so what's the point.


Agreed but I was thinking they wouldn't downgrade on features from their B460 boards yet both Asus and Asrock have done that with three of these new B560 boards.  The Asus Prime is one example as is the Asrock Steele Legend.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 4, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Agreed but I was thinking they wouldn't downgrade on features from their B460 boards yet both Asus and Asrock have done that with three of these new B560 boards.  The Asus Prime is one example as is the Asrock Steele Legend.



Pcie gen 4 is expensive to implement afaik so they had to make a cut somewhere.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 4, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Dude you really over complicating it
> 
> And what really that life changing features your missing from a solid all rounder B560 board like the Strix F ?


If that Asus board is like anything else Asus adds the name 'ROG' on it you can expect it to be a hose job for the masses yet Asus knows there's enough meatheads out there that will eat it up when they see 'ROG'.






						ROG STRIX B560-F GAMING WIFI
					

ROG STRIX B560-F GAMING WIFI motherboard features solid power design, comprehensive cooling controls, PCIe 4.0, WiFi 6, Two-Way AI Noise Cancelation and cyberpunk-inspired aesthetics



					rog.asus.com


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 4, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> If that Asus board is like anything else Asus adds the name 'ROG' on it you can expect it to be a hose job for the masses yet Asus knows there's enough meatheads out there that will eat it up with they see 'ROG'.


So in other words you are writing it off for now cause it might be expensive ...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 4, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> So in other words you are writing it off for now cause it might be expensive ...



To be fair it'll probably cost what some of the good budget z590 boards will.

Hard to know what will be more worth buying till reviews are out....


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 4, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> To be fair it'll probably cost what some of the good budget z590 boards will.


A budget Z590 wont have ALC 1220 and wifi 6


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 4, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> So in other words you are writing it off for now cause it might be expensive ...


It's going to be overpriced.  Go to newegg and find a half dozen Asus ROG motherboards or anything Asus with the name 'ROG' on it and check out the prices.   ROG is one of the better marketing schemes out there.



Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> A budget Z590 wont have ALC 1220 and wifi 6


You don't need a board that comes built in wif fi 6 or even 6E if you have a board that has that M.2 Key E wi fi slot.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 4, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> To be fair it'll probably cost what some of the good budget z590 boards will.


Just like how the solid B550 boards approached the budget X570 ones.



Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Dude you really over complicating it





oxrufiioxo said:


> Hard to know what will be more worth buying till reviews are out....


Amen.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 4, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> Just like how the solid B550 boards approached the budget X570 ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.



B550 is a good example some of the upper end ones actually cost more than midrange X570 $250-330..... I think if we got Z590 Hero level B560 nobody would buy it lol.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 4, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> It's going to be overpriced.  Go to newegg and find a half dozen Asus ROG motherboards or anything Asus with the name 'ROG' on it and check out the prices.   ROG is one of the better marketing schemes out there.
> 
> 
> *You don't need a board that comes built in wif fi 6 or even 6E if you have a board that has that M.2 Key E wi fi slot.*



Way to miss the point entirely. 

WHY SPEND *MORE* IF YOU DON'T HAVE TO?!


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 4, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> B550 is a good example some of the upper end ones actually cost more than midrange X570 $250-330..... I think if we got Z590 Hero level B560 nobody would buy it lol.


I discovered those B560 boards the other day and after knowing what the B460 boards offered I got all excited thinking I'd find a  B560 board in the $130 - $150 range that checked all the boxes.  Unless MSI comes through I was dead wrong.



Gmr_Chick said:


> Way to miss the point entirely.
> 
> WHY SPEND *MORE* IF YOU DON'T HAVE TO?!


You can add a wi fi 6E desktop kit to a cheap B560 board that has that M.2 Key E slot anytime you feel the need.  I live in Alaska and no matter what my ping is crap.  If I can find a way to lower my ping I'm all for it.  There's nothing wrong with having options.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 4, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> If I can find a way to lower my ping I'm all for it.


The way to lower your ping, as I mentioned earlier, is to use an ethernet connection. Trust me, I gamed on wifi for years. Ping spikes are awful. I'm not even using a true wired connection at the moment - I have a mesh wifi network and my PC is connected via ethernet to the node on my desk. That communicates wirelessly to the master node connected to the modem downstairs. Sure it's not conventional, but my connection is so much more stable than before when just using wifi. 



Why_Me said:


> Unless MSI comes through I was dead wrong.


I just glanced at MSI's B460 offerings. Not one of them had an E-keyed M.2 slot aside from those already populated with integrated wfi (although if you take my advice about using a wired connection that can become a moot point). There were a couple with ALC1200, which, again, for your purposes of playing warzone, would be perfectly fine. But as @oxrufiioxo mentioned earlier, PCIe 4.0 components add cost - that's part of why B550 boards were more expensive than their B450 counterparts. Expecting to find a B560 board in the $130-150 with all of the criteria you're deeming as must-have is going to be a tall order. 

You literally mentioned in post #9 in the thread: "I'm cheap". I'll invite you to take a look at this video from HWUB, specifically the final thoughts section that starts around 13 minutes. Yes the video primarily compares the gaming performance of the 3600 to the 5600X, but the quote at 13:22 makes a great point: "So if you happened to have upgraded from the Ryzen 5 3600 to the 5600X and aren't really seeing an improvement in games, which I have seen quite a few people report to us, this would be the reason why: *you are primarily GPU-bound when gaming.* There will be some instances where the newer Zen 3 processor will help you out, but it's a lot like what we saw when comparing Zen 2 to the 9th and 10th gen core series: *yes, they are technically faster when you lower the resolution and use a really fast GPU, but under more typical, more realistic gaming conditions, it's hard to spot a difference* and often you  just can't". I'm extrapolating that to Intel's upcoming 11th gen CPUs. Sure, when paired with a really fast GPU where the CPU will be the bottleneck at 1080p, yeah, the 11400 will provide more frames than a 10400. But you're pairing one of these $150-$200 CPUs with a $400 GPU - you're going to be GPU bound, and likely won't notice a difference between the two. Add to that that PCIe 4.0 means nothing for gamers at this point in time, and the fact that you're going to have a much more stable gaming experience using a wired connection compared to a wireless one. 

We've then eliminated the need for Wifi 6, 6E, or even rarer, the E-key M.2 slot you're obsessing over as well as PCIe 4.0. Which is exactly why I suggested opting for a 10th gen intel CPU and a Z490 board - it lets you bump your GPU (the component that impacts your gaming performance the most) up from a 3060Ti to a 3070. The Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi has 2.5G LAN (which you don't need unless you're paying for greater than gigabit internet), integrated Wifi 6 (pre-installed in an E-key M.2 slot  - not necessary if you're using a wired connection), and the ALC1200 codec.

My whole point is that you mention being cheap, which I interpreted to mean you want to get the best value for your money. The way to do that is to not pay for/focus on things that you don't need/won't make a difference in how your system performs, and allocate your budget towards the things that will (GPU).


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 4, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> The way to lower your ping, as I mentioned earlier, is to use an ethernet connection. Trust me, I gamed on wifi for years. Ping spikes are awful. I'm not even using a true wired connection at the moment - I have a mesh wifi network and my PC is connected via ethernet to the node on my desk. That communicates wirelessly to the master node connected to the modem downstairs. Sure it's not conventional, but my connection is so much more stable than before when just using wifi.
> 
> 
> I just glanced at MSI's B460 offerings. Not one of them had an E-keyed M.2 slot aside from those already populated with integrated wfi (although if you take my advice about using a wired connection that can become a moot point). There were a couple with ALC1200, which, again, for your purposes of playing warzone, would be perfectly fine. But as @oxrufiioxo mentioned earlier, PCIe 4.0 components add cost - that's part of why B550 boards were more expensive than their B450 counterparts. Expecting to find a B560 board in the $130-150 with all of the criteria you're deeming as must-have is going to be a tall order.
> ...


Like I posted previously in this thread, I measured out how much CAT 8 cable I'll need in order to get from the router to upstairs in the loft. If I don't get a board with an M.2 Key E slot it won't be a biggy but I do like checking out what boards check all the boxes and for how much. It's always a little bit exciting when a new series of boards are released.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 4, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Like I posted previously in this thread, I measured out how much CAT 8 cable I'll need in order to get from the router to upstairs in the loft. If I don't get a board with an M.2 Key E slot it won't be a biggy but I do like checking out what boards check all the boxes and for how much. It's always a little bit exciting when a new series of boards are released.


Yeah, I saw. That's understandable, I also enjoy checking out and getting excited over new and upcoming hardware. You're certainly entitled to do that. I must have just gotten a little confused without a definitive, "Okay, this is what I've decided on" comment. Obviously it's hard to decide that when the build is still months away, and potential components have yet to be released. It just kinda felt like you were ignoring some of the suggestions made that were in the spirit of what it seemed this thread was about. Apologies if I came off as hostile. I just hate seeing people burn money on things they don't need/won't use.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 5, 2021)

Gigabyte just added another B560 board to their lineup.









						B560 AORUS PRO AX (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 5, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Gigabyte just added another B560 board to their lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice board still a lot depends on what it cost.... Although this looks better than the Budget asrock z590 baords...


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 5, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Very nice board still a lot depends on what it cost.... Although this looks better than the Budget asrock z590 baords...


Their B460 version of that board is going for $160 @ newegg.  I'm curious to see what the price difference will be.









						GIGABYTE B460 AORUS PRO AC LGA 1200 Intel B460 ATX Motherboard with Dual M.2, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.2 Gen 2, Intel 802.11ac, 2.5 GbE LAN - Newegg.com
					

Buy GIGABYTE B460 AORUS PRO AC LGA 1200 Intel B460 ATX Motherboard with Dual M.2, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.2 Gen 2, Intel 802.11ac, 2.5 GbE LAN with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 5, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Their B460 version of that board is going for $160 @ newegg.  I'm curious to see what the price difference will be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My guess is 180-200 and considering it seems better than Z boards in that price range it makes sense.


----------



## Sunny and 75 (Feb 5, 2021)

No more popcorn left!

Thought you were going with that 11400F/B560-F GAMING WIFI combo. That's a killer combo right there. Motherboards from GIGABYTE and MSI namely the Aorus Elite AX series and the Gaming Edge WIFI series are great choices as well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Gray market window keys will save you $100.


It should be noted that they are still legit keys and will properly license Windows.








						KeysOff 2021 Flash Sale: Get Genuine Software at New Low Prices
					

KeysOff New Year 2021 celebrations roll on, with some of the lowest prices on the web for genuine, globally-valid software. Grab your preferred editions of Windows 10 or Office at new low prices, so you can spend the savings on faster hardware. Combine the two to save even more. Got more than...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 5, 2021)

Adc7dTPU said:


> *No more popcorn left!*
> 
> Thought you were going with that 11400F/B560-F GAMING WIFI combo. That's a killer combo right there. Motherboards from GIGABYTE and MSI namely the Aorus Elite AX series and the Gaming Edge WIFI series are great choices as well.



Boooo! More corn!



lexluthermiester said:


> It should be noted that they are still legit keys and will properly license Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. I bought one when having reinstall W10. Has now worked twice without issue.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 5, 2021)

Adc7dTPU said:


> No more popcorn left!





Gmr_Chick said:


> *Boooo*! More corn!


My bad -  ran into a little snag.


----------



## Sunny and 75 (Feb 5, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> More corn!





weekendgeek said:


> My bad - ran into a little snag.


No worries, coming right up in a bit!


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 5, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think there will be an FE Variant of the 3060.... and all gpu got a price hike due to tariffs.
> 
> 
> if you care about cooling performance whatsoever this is a much better case as well for less money.
> ...


Those 3060's are showing up on Curry's (UK site) and the cheapest card is in the 3060 Ti price range. =/ 






						Graphics cards - Cheap Graphics card Deals | Currys
					

Take advantage of amazing deals on our Graphics cards range here at Currys. Shop online and get free delivery or order & collect in store.




					www.currys.co.uk


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 5, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Those 3060's are showing up on Curry's (UK site) and the cheapest card is in the 3060 Ti price range. =/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely don't expect to find any of them for less than 400 usd and more likely 450.... the 3060 ti even if you can find it at retail seems to cost 5-600 usd these days.


----------



## qubit (Feb 5, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> View attachment 186520


That's not enough popcorn. Please obtain some more, thankyou.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 8, 2021)

This blows. 

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/alternate-europe-rtx3000-availability 
*Nvidia RTX 30-Series GPU Availability to Worsen in Q1*


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 8, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> This blows.
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/alternate-europe-rtx3000-availability
> *Nvidia RTX 30-Series GPU Availability to Worsen in Q1*



I wanted to buy a 3080 from Alternate, I got nothing, not sure when I'm able to now...

BTW you are from Alaska, this article was about Europe.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 8, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I wanted to buy a 3080 from Alternate, I got nothing, not sure when I'm able to now...


I can't think of a worse time to build a gaming pc due to the vid card shortage than right now.  The news on these cards just keeps getting worse. =/


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 9, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> I can't think of a worse time to build a gaming pc due to the vid card shortage than right now.  The news on these cards just keeps getting worse. =/



It's not like this GPU situation appeared "out of the blue" though. It's been going on for a long while now. And yeah it sucks but there's not much we can do about it. Nvidia, AMD, and their AIB's could, however. But they won't, because at the end of the day, they're still corporate entities, and a sold product is a sold product, and sold products = $, no matter who buys the product.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 9, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> *It's not like this GPU situation appeared "out of the blue" though. It's been going on for a long while now.* And yeah it sucks but there's not much we can do about it. Nvidia, AMD, and their AIB's could, however. But they won't, because at the end of the day, they're still corporate entities, and a sold product is a sold product, and sold products = $, no matter who buys the product.


I haven't done any online gaming since 2008.  Got a divorce, saw a CoD Warzone vid on youtube by accident then watched a few more along with some BF5 vids and said to myself _'I want to get into PC gaming again'_.  Was I ever in for a surprise.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 13, 2021)

B560 boards just started showing up on newegg today ... the cheap Asrocks anyways.









						LGA 1200,Intel B560 Intel Motherboards | Newegg.com
					

Shop LGA 1200,Intel B560 Intel Motherboards on Newegg.com. Watch for amazing deals and get great pricing.




					www.newegg.com


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 14, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> B560 boards just started showing up on newegg today ... the cheap Asrocks anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALL of those look abso-fucking-lutely atrocious.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 14, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> ALL of those look abso-fucking-lutely atrocious.


Those are the cheap Asrock boards.  On a good note you can run the 10400F or the 11400F on those cheap boards all day long.  Those chips don't use much power and they don't create much heat.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 14, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> B560 boards just started showing up on newegg today ... the *inexpensive* Asrocks anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This needed a fix...


Gmr_Chick said:


> ALL of those look abso-fucking-lutely atrocious.


I have to disagree, they look good aesthetically and specs wise.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This needed a fix...
> 
> I have to disagree, they look good aesthetically and specs wise.



And I have to disagree with your disagreement.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 14, 2021)

Seriously, wouldn't especially trust that B560M-HVD with nothing higher than a quad core. Also, B560 chipset my ass -- it's probably really an H510 (or whatever the truly bargain basement Intel chipset is called) masquerading as a B560...


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 14, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I wanted to buy a 3080 from Alternate, I got nothing, not sure when I'm able to now...
> 
> BTW you are from Alaska, this article was about Europe.


I doubt the availability of those cards is going to be any better in the US than it is in Europe although hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 17, 2021)

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/msi-b560-h510-motherboards-will-start-at-89
*MSI B560, H510 Motherboard Pricing*

Asus finally has a B560 board listed on Newegg.









						ASUS PRIME B560-PLUS LGA 1200 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com
					

Buy ASUS PRIME B560-PLUS LGA 1200 Intel B560 SATA 6Gb/s ATX Intel Motherboard with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 22, 2021)

Ouch if this is what they are gonna be going for 









						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Custom Model Prices Unveiled - ASUS Models Start at $489.99, MSI at $484.99 & ZOTAC at $499.99 US
					

The prices and pictures of several NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 12 GB graphics card custom models have leaked out through a US based retailer.




					wccftech.com


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 22, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Ouch if this is what they are gonna be going for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More like "fuck this" if that's what they're gonna be going for, lol


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 22, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> More like "fuck this" if that's what they're gonna be going for, lol



Yeah 2070 super performance.... For 2070 super prices.... Oh but you get 4 extra GB of vram so there's that at least.





http://imgur.com/a/XQeC09W


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 22, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Ouch if this is what they are gonna be going for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm leaning more towards the 11400 w/integrated graphics until I get my hands on a graphics card at a somewhat reasonable price.

This is insane.

https://wccftech.com/retailers-in-europe-hike-prices-of-the-upcoming-nvidia-rtx-3060-to-599/


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 25, 2021)

The RTX 3060's just showed up on Best Buy.  I'm on the notify list.  If there's a god I'll get my hands on one of these RTX cards.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/evga-n...ess-4-0-graphics-card/6454328.p?skuId=6454328
EVGA NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 XC GAMING 12GB GDDR6 PCI Express 4.0 Graphics Card $389.99


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 25, 2021)

Good luck you better get a bot


----------



## A Computer Guy (Feb 25, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> It's not like this GPU situation appeared "out of the blue" though. It's been going on for a long while now. And yeah it sucks but there's not much we can do about it. Nvidia, AMD, and their AIB's could, however. But they won't, because at the end of the day, they're still corporate entities, and a sold product is a sold product, and sold products = $, no matter who buys the product.


I feel kind of lucky I grabbed up a spare GPU last year before they all became sky high in price.   I'm still kicking my self though for not getting that 2nd RX 5700 when it was only $280 newegg special.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 25, 2021)

Adding to that, I feel a bit lucky I was able to pick up my 1660 Super when I did. I'm kicking myself for parting with my Sapphire Nitro 5700XT, but it (or something else in my rig at the time) just refused to play nice. I'd just get a black screen when turning the PC on, so I couldn't even get into BIOS. My RX 580, however, booted up without issue. I miss that card, too.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Feb 25, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Adding to that, I feel a bit lucky I was able to pick up my 1660 Super when I did. I'm kicking myself for parting with my Sapphire Nitro 5700XT, but it (or something else in my rig at the time) just refused to play nice. I'd just get a black screen when turning the PC on, so I couldn't even get into BIOS. My RX 580, however, booted up without issue. I miss that card, too.


Black screen used to happen to me as well with RX 5700 and early revisions of x470 Asrock bios with dual monitors.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 25, 2021)

Did the 3060 ever go online for purchase? I didn't get off work till 7am pst so I wasn't able to check

Edit: I read online they were gone in seconds.... Gone to ebay most likely


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 25, 2021)

I stood up until 6 AM to buy my 3070 Gaming X Trio at 520 EUR which is the European MSRP for the 3070. Glad I did. Soon as I bought it, went out of stock and price skyrocketed again, might've bought the last 3070 in Europe. My Zotac 2070 having died on me the day before. Never buying from them again.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 25, 2021)

Kinda disappointing that it doesn't perform better closer to a 2070 than a 2070 super considering it will probably be hard to get these for less than 400 people would have been better off over a year ago grabbing the  2070 super for $500 ish or 5700XT $for 400 ish.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 25, 2021)

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3060-review


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 25, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3060-review



Not a huge fan of Toms they haven't been a good source for years... Techpowerup/Techspot/GN are the only ones I follow anymore


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 25, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Not a huge fan of Toms they haven't been a good source for years... Techpowerup/Techspot/GN are the only ones I follow anymore


I used to post on there a lot back in the day but when I went back there a few months ago after wanting to get back into the PC gaming thing I noticed everything there has changed including the format.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 25, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> I used to post on there a lot back in the day but when I went back there a few months ago after wanting to get back into the PC gaming thing I noticed everything there has changed including the format.











						Asus ROG Strix Gaming Geforce RTX 3060 OC 12gb RGB!!In Hand! NEW In Box!  | eBay
					

<p>Asus ROG Strix Gaming Geforce RTX 3060 OC 12gb RGB!!In Hand! NEW In Box!</p><br><p>This card does include RGB lighting and Triple fans! </p><p>It’s still sealed and never been opened. Brand new! </p><p>Feel free to ask any questions </p><br><p>Ready to ship. I will ship Friday afternoon if...



					www.ebay.com
				




Seems the real price will be 800-1000 lmao.... This listing made me chuckle can't believe  people are that desperate.....


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 26, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Kinda disappointing that it doesn't perform better closer to a 2070 than a 2070 super considering it will probably be hard to get these for less than 400 people would have been better off over a year ago grabbing the  2070 super for $500 ish or 5700XT $for 400 ish.
> 
> 
> View attachment 189949



That's actually really sad, IMHO. Big whoop, it has 12GB of RAM, but...not much else? 

In other news, the 1080Ti is STILL a fucking beast. Amazing. And here Polaris thought it was the GPU that wouldn't die. The 1080Ti said, "hold my beer."


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 26, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> *I still need to find a sub $100 headset (wired)* and another $150 for MS Office along with Windows 10 ($110 - $120).


Thoughts?  The Amazon reviews seem favorable for the most part. 









						GSP 302  Closed Acoustic Gaming Headset
					

Designed for the gamer that enjoys good sound for their games, the GSP 302 closed acoustic gaming headset delivers an immersive experience with high quality audio. Deep bass delivers the intensity of game action while acoustic clarity ensures crisp and clear game communication.




					www.eposaudio.com
				




https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-GSP-302-Closed-Headset/dp/B074T75ZYP/ 
EPOS I Sennheiser GSP 302 Gaming Headset with Noise-Cancelling Mic, Flip-to-Mute $64.99 

https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-PCV-05-Combo-Adapter/dp/B00IM36VU0/ 
Sennheiser PCV 05 Combo Audio Adapter $12.29


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm sure they're decent sennheiser makes some good stuff....

I personally prefer USB headsets or ones that come with their own dac.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 26, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I'm sure they're decent sennheiser makes some good stuff....
> 
> I personally prefer USB headsets or ones that come with their own dac.


They have this thing which has a USB plug in. 









						GSX 300 from EPOS | One small device for a huge step-up in audio
					

The gamer seeking enhanced audio performance instead of relying on their PC on-board sound will find excellent value in the GSX 300 external sound card.




					www.eposaudio.com
				




https://www.amazon.com/EPOS-Sennheiser-Gaming-External-Sound/dp/B088FXH2GK 
EPOS I Sennheiser GSX 300, Gaming Dac/External Sound Card with 7:1 Surround, High Resolution Audio EQ presets for Gaming, Movies and Music - Audio Gaming Amplifier for PC $72.99


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 26, 2021)

Seems ok but you can likely get a better headset in the general price range of those 2 components.


Like this... I have the wirless version and it's super solid



			https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Gaming-Headset-Blue-Technology/dp/B07PDFBJZD/ref=mp_s_a_1_15?dchild=1&keywords=pc+gaming+headset&qid=1614320058&sprefix=pc+gam&sr=8-15
		


Or this




			https://www.amazon.com/HyperX-Cloud-Alpha-Adjustable-Leatherette/dp/B07X6HDSDY/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=cloud+alpha&qid=1614320256&sprefix=cloud+alp&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyV1NFMThISlE1UERXJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMTk3NzQ1SkhPR0c2NjFSWE9OJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA4NDg2NDU1VE5KNEVBRFZCMjgmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9waG9uZV9zZWFyY2hfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
		



There are a lot of complaints about sound dropping out on that sennheiser dac not sure if its just user error or what but they seem abnormally high.


----------



## Sunny and 75 (Feb 26, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Kinda disappointing


Total letdown is what it is tbh! SMH!

Let's see what the red team has in mind for 6700 XT on March 3rd.


----------



## Why_Me (Mar 25, 2021)

If this gpu deal is legit its game on.  Registered on that site, went to check out and I get a message asking me to contact them via email. Still waiting for them to reply.

https://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-Mid-Tower-PH-EC400ATG_BK01-Tempered-Controller/dp/B07TYR1P1G/
Phanteks Eclipse P400A ATX Mid-tower PH-EC400ATG_BK01 $69.99

https://www.newegg.com/evga-650-b5-220-b5-0650-v1-650w/p/N82E16817438166
EVGA 650 B5, 80 Plus BRONZE 650W, Fully Modular, 5 Year Warranty $74.99

https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813119384
ASUS PRIME B560-PLUS LGA $119.99

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1621133-REG/intel_bx8070811400f_core_i5_11400f_2_6_ghz.html
Intel Core i5-11400F $167.95

https://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-RR-212S-20PK-R1-Contact-Silencio/dp/B07H25DYM3
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Black Edition CPU Air Cooler $39.99

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232884
G.SKILL Aegis 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 CL16 Intel XMP 2.0 Memory Kit $75.99

https://www.newegg.com/western-digital-blue-sn550-nvme-1tb/p/N82E16820250135
Western Digital WD Blue SN550 NVMe M.2 2280 1TB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 3D NAND Internal SSD $107.69

https://www.univold.com/product/gv-n306taorus-m-8gd-aorus-889523025598/
AORUS GEFORCE RTX 3060 Ti 8GB GRAPHICS CARD $519.30

https://www.amazon.com/Pixio-Radeon-FreeSync-Esports-Monitor/dp/B08TYX8HN6
Pixio PX248 Prime S 24 inch 165Hz IPS 1ms FHD 1080p AMD Radeon FreeSync Esports IPS Gaming Monitor $179.99

https://www.amazon.com/Single-Monitor-Stand-Free-Standing-Screen/dp/B0874FNXD5/
Free-Standing LCD Monitor Desk Mount Fits 1 Screen up to 32 inch, 17.6 lbs - Adjustable Height, Tilt, Swivel and Rotation, VESA 75X75 100X100 $22.99

Total: $1,379

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pixio-px248-prime-24-inch-gaming-monitor ]









						Best G-Sync Monitor 2022 - IGN
					

From budget monitors to ultra-wide displays, we've picked out the best G-Sync monitors that'll crush screen tearing.




					www.ign.com
				



2. Pixio PX248 Prime


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 2, 2021)

Pretty solid for gaming assuming you can get a GPU.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 2, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-RR-212S-20PK-R1-Contact-Silencio/dp/B07H25DYM3
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Black Edition CPU Air Cooler $39.99



Is the Black better than the EVO?  B&H has it for $32 at the moment.


----------



## Why_Me (Apr 2, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Pretty solid for gaming assuming you can get a GPU.


That's a solid review. I was a bit worried that cpu would tank after seeing the 11900K review.


80-watt Hamster said:


> Is the Black better than the EVO?  B&H has it for $32 at the moment.


I believe the only differences between those coolers other than aesthetics is the BE uses a different fan and because of that the sound level is a bit quieter.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 3, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> I believe the only differences between those coolers other than aesthetics is the BE uses a different fan and because of that the sound level is a bit quieter.


That about sums it up.


----------



## Why_Me (Apr 6, 2021)

Feeling better about my choice for a budget gaming cpu.

https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i5-11400f-core-i5-11th-gen/p/N82E16819118264?Item=N82E16819118264
Intel Core i5-11400F $159.99


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Nvidia recommends


in my experience nvidias recommendations are as useful as a butthole on your chest. 
id suggest you add atleast 25% to any suggestion Nvidia gives regarding PSU's, unless theyve updated their specs layout since i last looked.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 10, 2021)

Some more love for the sub $200 intel chips


----------



## Why_Me (May 5, 2021)

A couple of questions for the masses on here.  Which one of these boards would you go with if you were going to run one of those locked intel cpu's with the power limiter turned off.  Unlike Europe, we don't have access to the non wi fi version of that Asus board in order to save a few dollars. =/

https://www.provantage.com/msi-b560mbaz~7MSTB127.htm
MSI Mag B560M Bazooka $141.42






						MAG B560M BAZOOKA
					

Powered by Intel 11th Gen Core processors, the MSI MAG B560M BAZOOKA is hardened with performance essential specifications to outlast enemies. Tuned for better performance by Core boost, DDR4 Boost, Premium Thermal Solution, M.2 Shield Frozr, USB 3.2




					www.msi.com
				




or ...

https://www.centralcomputer.com/asu...x-128gb-ddr4-1x-displayport-motasub56mpr.html
Asus TUF GAMING B560M-PLUS WIFI $149.95






						TUF GAMING B560M-PLUS WIFI｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
					

TUF GAMING B560M-PLUS WIFI is an mATX motherboard for gamers, equipped with digital VRM with 8+1 Power stages, PCIe 4.0 support, DDR4 5000 MHz (OC) ,dual M.2 slots with flexible heatsink, Realtek 2.5Gb Ethernet, Intel® Wi-Fi 6, rear USB 3.2 Gen 2, front USB 3.2 Gen1 Type-C®, Thunderbolt™ header...




					www.asus.com
				




https://www.amazon.com/Original-Design-Towers-Cooler-SCFM-2000/dp/B07QMK5R45
Scythe Fuma 2 CPU Heatsink $59.99






						Scythe | CPU Cooler | Fuma 2 | United States
					

The successor of the Fuma cooler, FUMA 2 is designed with new concept and inspiration. Utilize dual Kaze Flex 120 fans with the Reverse Airflow concept, FUMA 2 offers up to 15% cooling performance than the previous version.




					www.scytheus.com
				





What cpu would you go with for temporary onboard video?  The 11500 has Intel's 750 graphics (32 EU's) vs the 11400's 730 graphics (24 EU's).

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1621132-REG/intel_bx8070811400_core_i5_11400_2_6_ghz.html
Intel Core i5-11400 $188.99

or ...

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1621134-REG/intel_bx8070811500_core_i5_11500_2_7_ghz.html
Intel Core i5-11500 $214.95


----------



## Space Lynx (May 5, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> A couple of questions for the masses on here.  Which one of these boards would you go with if you were going to run one of those locked intel cpu's 24/7 with the power limiter turned off.  Unlike Europe, we don't have access to the non wi fi version of that Asus board in order to save a few dollars. =/
> 
> https://www.provantage.com/msi-b560mbaz~7MSTB127.htm
> MSI Mag B560M Bazooka $141.42
> ...




I'd go with the Asus, make sure to update BIOS to latest. 

not sure on CPU

probably the 11400 cause 100mhz extra really doesn't matter.


----------



## Why_Me (May 5, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'd go with the Asus, make sure to update BIOS to latest.
> 
> not sure on CPU
> 
> probably the 11400 cause 100mhz extra really doesn't matter.


I was thinking the same ^^   Now all I have to do is find a buyer for a few of my body parts so I can get my hands on one of those 3060 Ti's.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 5, 2021)

Just enjoy indie games like Dead Cells, Slay the Spire, Wizard of Legend, Stardew Valley, Axiom Verge... the lists goes on and on... literally tons of AAA fun indie games out there that run at 60 fps on integrated graphics. Heck, they are even more fun than the demanding games imo.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 5, 2021)

The Asus board out of those 2 ..... The 11500 is pretty nice did a fun build with one. Gaming is terrible on both but more games are actually playable on the 11500

It was pretty fun to put together.... What Boredom in 2021 looks like lol
.

This was actually my hardest decision what PSU I had lying around to use lol....


----------



## Why_Me (May 5, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Just enjoy indie games like Dead Cells, Slay the Spire, Wizard of Legend, Stardew Valley, Axiom Verge... the lists goes on and on... literally tons of AAA fun indie games out there that run at 60 fps on integrated graphics. Heck, they are even more fun than the demanding games imo.





oxrufiioxo said:


> The Asus board out of those 2 ..... The 11500 is pretty nice did a fun build with one. Gaming is terrible on both but more games are actually playable on the 11500.


I'd be happy just to surf the net on a desktop knowing I'm only a decent gpu away from playing CoD & BF.  The suck part of it is the 3060 Ti's are going for more than the 3070's on ebay.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 5, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> I'd be happy just to surf that net on a desktop knowing I'm only a decent gpu away from playing Cod & BF.  The suck part of it is the 3060 Ti's are going for more than the 3070's on ebay.



Try the newegg shuffle just do it everytime they have 3060 ti or 3060s


----------



## Space Lynx (May 5, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> I'd be happy just to surf the net on a desktop knowing I'm only a decent gpu away from playing CoD & BF.  The suck part of it is the 3060 Ti's are going for more than the 3070's on ebay.



Seriously try some indie games, give it a couple hours before quitting. You might be pleasantly surprised how much fun you end up having.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 5, 2021)

The Asus and the 11500 - In a year the $25 difference between the CPUs won't matter and nobody ever says "I should have bought a slower CPU".


----------



## Why_Me (May 5, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Try the newegg shuffle just do it everytime they have 3060 ti or 3060s











						Your Odds of Winning Newegg Shuffle Are Just 0.01%
					

At least it's more likely than being struck by lightning.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 5, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Try the newegg shuffle just do it everytime they have 3060 ti or 3060s



Another vote for the 'egg shuffle.  They had 3060's and Ti's today.  Just be aware they only come in a combo - EVGA's have been paired with EVGA power supplies, other brands mostly motherboards.


----------



## Why_Me (May 5, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Seriously try some indie games, give it a couple hours before quitting. You might be pleasantly surprised how much fun you end up having.


As long as they're FPS games I can do it.  It's those other games that no can do .. such as those games with the elves, wizards and magic potions.  No idea how others do it but if I was forced to play something such as WoW for three hours straight I'd probably end up hanging myself.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 5, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Your Odds of Winning Newegg Shuffle Are Just 0.01%
> 
> 
> At least it's more likely than being struck by lightning.
> ...



Tell that to the 3070 that showed up today.


----------



## Why_Me (May 5, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Tell that to the 3070 that showed up today.


You landed a card on the newegg shuffle???


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 5, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> You landed a card on the newegg shuffle???


I did indeed.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 5, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> The Asus and the 11500 - In a year the $25 difference between the CPUs won't matter and nobody ever says "I should have bought a slower CPU".



In my own testing which means jack $h!t it seemed to sit in-between the 11400 and 11600k and Stayed pretty cool with a NH-U12S.... The IGP is odd though some games played surprisingly well others were a stutter fest. Maybe down to driver support.  I don't have any of the boot issues that some people are having though.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 5, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> In my own testing which means jack $h!t it seemed to sit in-between the 11400 and 11600k and Stayed pretty cool with a NH-U12S.... The IGP is odd though some games played surprisingly well others were a stutter fest. Maybe down to driver support.  I don't have any of the boot issues that some people are having though.



I've been toying with the idea of picking up an 11400/500 simply so that I can use the 3rd M.2 slot on a Z490 board I have.  I suppose if I sold the 10400 it wouldn't cost much.


----------



## Why_Me (May 5, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The Asus board out of those 2 ..... The 11500 is pretty nice did a fun build with one. Gaming is terrible on both but more games are actually playable on the 11500
> 
> It was pretty fun to put together.... What Boredom in 2021 looks like lol
> .View attachment 199282
> ...


wtf ... you just happened to have a Seasonic and Corsair laying around.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 5, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> I've been toying with the idea of picking up an 11400/500 simply so that I can use the 3rd M.2 slot on a Z490 board I have.  I suppose if I sold the 10400 it wouldn't cost much.



I did it just to get some hands on with rocket lake just in case I do builds for people not holding my breath though everyone wants Ryzen 5000.... Done a 5600X build, 2 5800X, one 5900X, and one 5950X based one but Zero intel over the last couple years for other people.... I played around with a 10700k and gifted it to a buddy but that's been it.



Why_Me said:


> wtf ... you just happened to have a Seasonic and Corsair laying around.



I have lot's of parts lying around.... I buy a lot of random shit to mess around with...

Also everyone should have backups of every component.... I also loan them out to people if/when they need to do RMA for the people I've done builds for that's been super rare though.


----------



## Why_Me (May 15, 2021)

Review done with a $120 USD B560 board.









						Intel Core i5 11400F and ASUS B560 Plus Prime Review | Introduction and Technical Specifications | CPU & Mainboard
					

Introduction and Technical Specifications




					overclock3d.net


----------



## Why_Me (May 19, 2021)

The Ryzen 3600 is dead man walking. 









						Intel Core i5-11400 vs AMD Ryzen 5 3600: Budget Gaming CPU Face-off
					

Which sub-$200 processor is best?




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Why_Me (May 21, 2021)

Intel Core i5-11400F CPU Review
					

Following our review on the i5-11600K and i9-11900K, today we bring you the one CPU that may actually matter from Intel's latest launch. The general consensus on Intel's 11th Gen launch was that it was a bit mediocre at best. The first CPUs most of us saw were the 11600K and 11900K, and to be...



					www.eteknix.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 21, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> The Ryzen 3600 is dead man walking.


I wouldn't say that. Your comparing a previous gen CPU to a current gen model. The current gen 5600X handily beats it.


----------



## Why_Me (May 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I wouldn't say that. Your comparing a previous gen CPU to a current gen model. The current gen 5600X handily beats it.


No reason to purchase a 3600 for a new build.  If someone already has a B450, B550 or X570 board then that's another story.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I wouldn't say that. Your comparing a previous gen CPU to a current gen model. The current gen 5600X handily beats it.



The 11400(F) is even cheaper than the 3600, the 11500 about the same price. The 5600X is something like 70% more expensive than the 11400.

I'm also not a fan of such statements, but it's pretty true for those building a rig from scratch. AM4 compatibility is all the 3600 has going for it now, kinda sad how complacent AMD has gotten.

On that note, OP you seem pretty resolute on getting the 11500, did you buy it? If so, seems kinda strange to keep this thread going on performance charts of rocket lake


----------



## Space Lynx (May 21, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> The 11400(F) is even cheaper than the 3600, the 11500 about the same price. The 5600X is something like 70% more expensive than the 11400.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of such statements, but it's pretty true for those building a rig from scratch. AM4 compatibility is all the 3600 has going for it now, kinda sad how complacent AMD has gotten.
> 
> On that note, OP you seem pretty resolute on getting the 11500, did you buy it? If so, seems kinda strange to keep this thread going on performance charts of rocket lake



let's wait for Lisa Su's keynote address at computex June 1st before we jump to any conclusions.  and AM4 was always set to be a 4-5 year lifespan from the beginning, so not sure why you are knocking that.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 21, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> let's wait for Lisa Su's keynote address at computex June 1st before we jump to any conclusions.  and AM4 was always set to be a 4-5 year lifespan from the beginning, so not sure why you are knocking that.



Why would I criticize AM4 compatibility? It's a good thing. The current pricing of Ryzen 3000 is AMD being complacent.


----------



## Why_Me (May 21, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> The 11400(F) is even cheaper than the 3600, the 11500 about the same price. The 5600X is something like 70% more expensive than the 11400.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of such statements, but it's pretty true for those building a rig from scratch. AM4 compatibility is all the 3600 has going for it now, kinda sad how complacent AMD has gotten.
> 
> On that note, OP you seem pretty resolute on getting the 11500, did you buy it? If so, seems kinda strange to keep this thread going on performance charts of rocket lake


Not yet ... I just had to replace the tranny on my pickup.  The more I read on these reviews the more I'm liking running that cpu without the PL.

Something like this ... decent VRM's and HS.

https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813119383
ASUS TUF GAMING B560M-PLUS WIFI $149.99



			Amazon.com
		

Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B CPU Air Cooler $49.99


----------



## Space Lynx (May 21, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Why would I criticize AM4 compatibility? It's a good thing. The current pricing of Ryzen 3000 is AMD being complacent.



dyslexia, i read it wrong LOL


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 21, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> ASRock Z590 Pro4 $150 - $160 if I had to guess.


Replace that with B560 pro 4 AC 


Why_Me said:


> Mushkin Enhanced RAW Series 2.5" 1TB SATA III 3D TLC Internal SSD MKNSSDRW1TB $81.99


and replae that with a WB blue sn550 or samsung 980 nvme


----------



## Why_Me (May 21, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Replace that with B560 pro 4 AC
> 
> and replae that with a WB blue sn550 or samsung 980 nvme


The Samsung SSD's are expensive but the WD Blue is priced nicely.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 21, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> The Samsung SSD's are expensive but the WD Blue is priced nicely.


Have you not bought the parts still ?

Your build i mean


----------



## tabascosauz (May 21, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Replace that with B560 pro 4 AC
> 
> and replae that with a WB blue sn550 or samsung 980 nvme



I really wouldn't do that if @Why_Me expects to take remove PL1 limits. The Z590(M) Pro4 is the only Pro4 ever worth buying because it swaps out the shitty sinopowers for 50A Vishays, even if it's more expensive. The 6-core Rocket Lakes can draw quite a bit of power if not limited, reeeeally wouldn't expect good things out of running Rocket Lake on discrete parts.

Yes, this time around ASRock has sourced SM4503s instead of SM4336s, but they are identically performing.

If the Z590 price is a little too high, the B560M TUF is solid and sits at $150 or so. And it comes with AX wifi as well. 
edit: I see you've already decided on it, good choice.


----------



## X71200 (May 21, 2021)

I'd look at something like the Sabrent Rocket instead of the Blue SSD. Similarly priced, but faster.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 21, 2021)

X71200 said:


> I'd look at something like the Sabrent Rocket instead of the Blue SSD. Similarly priced, but faster.



agreed i saw a sabrent rocket for 99 bucks recently. 1tb.  has a very large SLC cache too.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 21, 2021)

X71200 said:


> I'd look at something like the Sabrent Rocket instead of the Blue SSD. Similarly priced, but faster.


the sabernet price equivalent is faster yes, its QLC however, so if thats's something the OP might avoid. 
TLC sabernet is 130$, 30$ more than the blue, by that i might just pick a Samsung 980 or a crucial p5


----------



## X71200 (May 21, 2021)

Well precisely it's $20 more, the Blue is $110. If he could find an A80, that might be better but the Rocket still ain't too bad. The vanilla 980 might be worth the while at the same price though, you're right. P5 overheats, on the other hand. I wouldn't bother with the P5.


----------

